# [Spots Filled] Curse of the Cold Sun (Pathfinder, Eberron, RHoD)



## 81Dagon (Apr 27, 2013)

Q’barra. New Galifer. The frontier of Khorvaire. Settled by refugees and pirates fleeing the Last War, life here has remained a harsh existence on the literal edge of civilization.  Dinosaurs, lizardfolk and worse lurk in the jungles, but that is not enough to deter the afraid, the idealistic and the greedy. With the discovery of rich veins of dragonshards in the swamps, the dragonmarked houses descend upon the fledgling nation. Today, they all have some presence in the capital of Newthrone, but sometimes they are unwilling to send their valuable marked heirs into the depths, especially into the lawless region of Hope. 

Drellin’s Ferry lies just on the edge of this region and is the southernmost extent of New Galifer. House Orien has several deliveries that need to be made to this region, but they are unwilling to order family members risk the lives and talents. As a result, they have recruited a group of five mercenaries to make the trek instead, tasking each with a package to deliver. You are one of these mercenaries.

*Setting*: Eberron
*System*: Pathfinder
*Level*: 5th 
*Players*: Five 
*The Plan*: I’ve lurked on EnWorld for a while, but following the Kickstarter, I’ve decided to be a more active participant. Curse of the Cold Sun is a version of The Red Hand of Doom that has been adapted to Eberron. I would like to carry the campaign beyond the end of the adventure itself, but that obviously depends on people’s interest. This will be more a regional game, so you likely will not leave Q’barra until after the adventure concludes. 

*Races*: Any of the standard seven and Eberron races are allowed. Goblin characters are also allowed (encouraged even!) but their background must be “city” goblins. Kalashtar and Changelings add +2 to any one attribute, while warforged no longer suffer the penalty to wisdom. For shifter changes, see the stat block below.

[sblock=SHIFTER TRAITS]

*+2 Dexterity, +2 **Wisdom**, –2 Charisma:* Shifters are agile and perceptive, but also bestial.

*Medium:* Shifters are Medium creatures and have no bonuses or penalties due to their size.

*Normal Speed:* Shifters have a base speed of 30 feet.

*Low-Light Vision:* Shifters can see twice as far as humans in conditions of dim light.

*Animal Prowess:* Shifters receive a +2 racial bonus on Acrobatics and Climb checks.

*Shifting (Su):* A shifter can tap into his lycanthropic heritage to gain short bursts of physical power. Each shifter has one of ten shifter traits—characteristics that manifest themselves when a character is shifting. Each shifter trait typically provides a +2 bonus to one of the character’s physical ability scores (Strength, Dexterity, or Constitution) and grants some other advantage as well. Shifter traits are described in the following section.

Shifting is a free action and can last for a number of rounds equal to 4 + the shifter’s Constitution modiﬁer. Temporary increases to Constitution such as those gained from bear's endurance do not increase the total number of rounds that a shifter can maintain shifting per day. A shifter can take feats to improve this ability. These shifter feats are described in the Eberron Campaign Setting and Races of Eberron.

Every shifter feat a character takes increases the duration of his shifting by 2 rounds. So, a character with two shifter feats can shift for a number of rounds equal to 8 (instead of 4) + the shifter’s Con modifier.

Shifting, though related to and developed from lycanthropy, is neither an affliction nor a curse. It is not passed on by bite or claw attacks, and a shifter can’t be cured—shifting is a natural ability for the race.[/sblock]

*Classes*: Any pathfinder class. Please note that while I allow gunslingers in Eberron, they are extremely rare, not at all organized and thought to be slightly crazy since magic is far more reliable than gunpowder from the average person’s POV. Classes from other sources, particularly WotC, will be apprised on an individual basis. Psionics from DSP are also allowed if they fit the character’s background. 
*Traits*: Everyone gets two.
*Ability Scores*: Generate using 20 point buy
*HP*: Full at first level, then half+1 at each level afterwards. 
*Starting gold*: 10500 galifers
*Alignment*: Any non-evil. 
*Background*: Doesn’t need to be huge, but it does need to include what the package you are carrying is and who in Drellin’s Ferry you will be delivering it to. I will provide a list of potential recipients below. I’d also appreciate it if you could give me two goals: One that your PC has have for her/himself and one that you have for your character or the game. 


[sblock=People in Drellin’s Ferry]Avarthel: A halfling mask weaver adept from the Talenta Plains, Avarthel has settled in Drellin’s Ferry to study the abundant wildlife in hopes of helping reinvigorate the dinosaur populations of the Plains. 

Delora d’Zann: A marked member of House Vadalis, d’Zann has managed a small stable in the Ferry since retiring from the fields of the Last War some 20 years ago. 

Brother Derny: The local priest of the Soverign Host, Derny is pompous and old, but is also known for his charity. Derny also billets two adepts from House Jorasco, Jor and her brother Taman, as both are also training to become part of the priesthood. The two conduct House business in the town square as opposed to the shrine. 

Iormel: A stubborn member of the town council who is the decedent of the original New Galifer settlers. Although he is not officially a noble, he is very wealthy and expects to be treated like royalty. 

Jarett Nurth: The owner of the general store, Jarett’s family was originally displaced from their home when the goblins seized control of Darguun

Kellin d’Ghallanda: One of the local inn keepers, Kellin runs the Old Bridge Inn on the behalf of the House with his own large family of a dozen. 

Morlin the Coalhewer: The town’s blacksmith, the burly dwarf has a gift for working with both metals and crystals. 

Norro ir’Wiston: The current elected Speaker of the town, Norro’s family owns much of the land that the town is built upon, but they still have reputation for being hard and honest workers. 

Sertieren Ambrin: A member of the Fabricator’s Guild, Sertieren is not a member of house Cannith, but is a talented magwright. 

Soranna Anitah The captain of the guard was born in Drellin’s Ferry, but her parents actually has blood connections to House Tharashk. As far as anyone knows she hasn’t manifested a dragonmark and prefers small town life to big business. 

Tharrma Breaker: The owner of the local watering hole, The Green Apple is cheaper than the Old Bridge, so many residents do their drinking here, but some find Tharrma’s gift at expressing her opinion unbearable. [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 28, 2013)

Sounds like a very cool game. I'm away from home but I'll float a character concept in a couple days.


----------



## 81Dagon (Apr 28, 2013)

Well, as long as you're not the only one, that sounds good.


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 28, 2013)

I have an idea for a character, though he is not terribly optimal. A changeling fighter 1/rogue 1/wizard 3 with an eye towards the arcane trickster and eldritch knight prestige classes. Mostly a jack-of-all-trades, except of course for bluff and disguise, the changeling standbys. Also, I was thinking of taking Quick Change from Races of Eberron, which just means he can change appearance a little faster. As for his delivery, a pair of _boots of the mire_ to either Delora d'Zann or Soranna Anitah would probably make sense.


----------



## 81Dagon (Apr 28, 2013)

I like the idea, it fits a changeling well and could be very interesting later on. Toss up a character sheet and we'll see what we can do.


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 28, 2013)

This is mostly done. The only thing that really needs to be added in the individual item costs, some mundane gear, and the weights.

[sblock=Sark]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Changeling
Class: Fighter 1/Rogue 1/Wizard 3
Level: 5
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
Languages: Common, Dwarven, Goblin, Elven
Deity: The Traveller[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 15
DEX: 15
CON: 12
INT: 16
WIS: 10
CHA: 11[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 35 = [1d10+1d8+3d6=27] + 5 (CON) + 0 (misc) + 3 (favored class)
AC: 17 = 10 + 4 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 2 (DEX) + 1 (misc)
AC Touch: 13 = 10 + 2 (DEX) + 1 (misc)
AC Flatfooted: 15 = 10 + 4 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 1 (misc)
INIT: +6 = +2 (DEX) + 4 (misc)
BAB: +2 = +1 (fighter) +0 (rogue) +1 (wizard)
CMB: +4 = +2 (STR) + 2 (BAB)
CMD: 16 = 10 + 2 (STR) + 2 (DEX) + 2 (BAB)
Fort: +5 = +3 (base) + 1 (CON) + 1 (misc)
Reflex: +6 = +3 (base) + 2 (DEX) + 1 (misc)
Will: +4 = +3 (base) + 0 (WILL) + 1 (misc)
Speed: 30 ft.
Damage Reduction: None
Spell Resistance: None
Spell Failure: 10% (0% w/swift action)[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
+1 Shortsword (melee): +5 = +2 (BAB) + 2 (STR or DEX) + 1 (misc)/ DMG = 1d6+3(P), CRIT 19-20x2
MW Composite Shortbow [+2 Str] (ranged): +5 = +2 (BAB) + 2 (DEX) + 1 (misc)/DMG = 1d6+2(P), CRIT 20x3
Dagger (melee): +4 = +2 (BAB) + 2 (STR or DEX)/ DMG = 1d4+2(P or S), CRIT 19-20x2
[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
+2 Int
+2 Racial Saves vs.  Sleep and Charm Effects
+2 Racial Bonus on Bluff, Intimidate, Sense Motive
Natural Linguist
Minor Shape Change (Su)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
Proficient w/ All Simple and Martial Weapons, Armour, and Shields
Sneak Attack +1d6, Trapfinding
Arcane Bond (Ring)[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats & Traits]
1st lvl- Quick Change
Bonus Ftr- Weapon Finesse
Bonus Wiz- Scribe Scroll
3rd lvl- Improved Initiative
5th lvl- Arcane Armour Training

Traits:
a) Magical Knack
b) Fast-Talker[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 31 = [0 (class) + 03 (INT)] x 00 (LvL) + 00 (misc) + 00 (Favored Class)
Max Ranks: 05 
ACP: -0

Skills:
() = class skill
^ = trained only

```
Total                      Stat   Rank  CS  Misc  ACP
+02 =  Acrobatics          +02    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+03 =  Appraise            +03    +00   +0  +00        INT
+11 =  Bluff               +00    +05   +3  +03        CHA
+02 =  Climb               +02    +00   +0  +00   -0   STR
+03 =  Craft:_____         +03    +00   +0  +00        INT
+04 =  Diplomacy           +00    +01   +3  +00        CHA
+07 =  Disable Device^     +02    +02   +3  +00   -0   DEX
+08 =  Disguise            +00    +05   +3  +10        CHA
+07 =  Escape Artist       +02    +02   +3  +00   -0   DEX
+02 =  Fly                 +02    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+na =  Handle Animal^      +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+04 =  Heal                +00    +01   +3  +00        WIS
+06 =  Intimidate          +00    +01   +3  +02        CHA
+09 =  Know:Arcana^        +03    +03   +3  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Dungeoneering^ +03    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Engineering^   +03    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Geography^     +03    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:History^       +03    +00   +0  +00        INT
+07 =  Know:Local^         +03    +01   +3  +00        INT
+07 =  Know:Nature^        +03    +01   +3  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Nobility^      +03    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Planes^        +03    +00   +0  +00        INT
+07 =  Know:Religion^      +03    +01   +3  +00        INT
+na =  Linguistics^        +03    +00   +0  +00        INT
+04 =  Perception          +00    +01   +3  +00        WIS
+00 =  Perform:_____       +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+na =  Profession^:_____   +00    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+06 =  Ride                +02    +01   +3  +00   -0   DEX
+06 =  Sense Motive        +00    +01   +3  +02        WIS
+na =  Sleight of Hand^    +02    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+09 =  Spellcraft^         +03    +03   +3  +00        INT
+06 =  Stealth             +02    +01   +3  +00   -0   DEX
+04 =  Survival            +00    +01   +3  +00        WIS
+02 =  Swim                +02    +00   +0  +00   -0   STR
+na =  Use Magic Device^   +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spellcasting]
Caster Level 5, Concentration +6, DC 13 + Spell Level
Spells per Day 0 - at will, 1 - 3, 2 - 2
Spells in Book
2 - Alter self, Bull's Strength, Cat's Grace, Detect Thoughts, Fox's Cunning, Glitterdust, Invisibility, Protection From Arrows, Resist Energy, Scorching Ray, See Invisibility
1 - Charm Person, Comprehend Languages, Endure Elements, Enlarge Person, Expeditious Retreat, Feather Fall, Identify, Jump, Magic Aura, Magic Missile, Protection From Evil, Reduce Person, Shield, Shocking Grasp, True Strike
0 - All Standard Cantrips[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
Equipment                    Cost  Weight
Bonded Ring
Mithral Chain Shirt
Ring of Protection +1
+1 Shortsword
MW Comp. Shortbow [+2]
Quiver w/20 Arrows
2 Daggers
Cloak of Resistance +1
Handy Haversack
Sleeves of Many Garments


Total weight carried:
```
Treasure: 350 gp, 0 sp, 0 cp Gems:

Carrying Capacity:
light- 66
medium- 133
heavy- 200[/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Age: 26
Height: 5'10"
Weight: 170
Hair Color: White
Eye Color: White
Skin Color: White
Appearance: Pale
Demeanor: Neutral[/sblock] 
[sblock=Background]... [/sblock]
[sblock=Adventure Notes] None yet[/sblock]
[sblock=Level Ups]
Level 6
Class:
BAB: +0 to +0
Fort: +0 to +0
Ref: +0 to +0
Will: +0 to +0
Feat:
Class Features:
HP: +?? = (1d?? - 2 = ?) + 0 [CON] + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skill Ranks: +?? = +?? (Class) + 0 (misc) + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skills:
Favored Class Bonus:[/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Apr 28, 2013)

Kaodi said:


> This is mostly done. The only thing that really needs to be added in the individual item costs, some mundane gear, and the weights.
> 
> [sblock=Sark]
> [sblock=Game Info]
> ...



Looks pretty good. Your abilities are off by two points as far as I can tell, but otherwise it's hunky dory. I'm interested to see the background you come up with, changelings dedicated to the Traveller are a favourite of mine.


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 28, 2013)

Really? Hmmm... 15 = 7, 15 = 7, 12 = 2, 13 (+2 race, +1 level = 16) = 3, 10 = 0, 11 = 1. 7+7+2+3+0+1=20.

Changelings are my favourite Eberron race as well, I think.


----------



## 81Dagon (Apr 28, 2013)

My bad, blanked on the +1 level. Might have been a long day today


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 28, 2013)

This sounds pretty cool - lemme see what I can come up with for a character! (Hi, Scotley and Kaodi ).

(Maybe a Goblin Cavalier . . .)


----------



## Scotley (Apr 29, 2013)

81Dagon said:


> Well, as long as you're not the only one, that sounds good.




Never fear, if you build it, they will come. Indeed a couple of good players have already dropped by. Hey Mowgli!

Since martial and arcane types seem to be covered I'll look at divine characters. It has been a while since I played in Eberron. Will do a little reading and see what inspires.


----------



## 81Dagon (Apr 29, 2013)

Mowgli said:


> This sounds pretty cool - lemme see what I can come up with for a character! (Hi, Scotley and Kaodi ).
> 
> (Maybe a Goblin Cavalier . . .)



Totally not pressuring you, but Q'barra is one of the few places where a Beast Rider Cavalier could take a baby T-Rex (or other dinosaur) as a mount and it makes perfect sense.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 29, 2013)

81Dagon said:


> Totally not pressuring you, but Q'barra is one of the few places where a Beast Rider Cavalier could take a baby T-Rex (or other dinosaur) as a mount and it makes perfect sense.




Sweet! I'd already decided on Beast Rider,  and have him mostly built. I'd been thinking boar,  but mainly because dinosaurs *don't* fit most places. My main concern is that his mount remain medium or small so that he can go almost everywhere the rest of the group goes.


----------



## 81Dagon (Apr 29, 2013)

D20PFSRD: Beast Rider

If you click on the t-rex hyperlink on the Beast Rider's SRD, you'll see that all of the dinosaurs that can be used as mounts or animal companions are medium sized, so that is of no concern. I'd suggest that they're either young dinos or that House Vadalis has been working on a project to breed miniaturized dinosaurs Q'barra and Talanta Plains, if you want to take advantage of that option.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 29, 2013)

[sblock=info]I have a concept I've been toying with for a while, but it requires something a bit specialized - the ability to see through fog. In pathfinder there are a couple ways to go about this. I originally built her as a sylph with the cloud gazer racial feat (advanced race guide pg 159). I could easily go human with the racial heritage (APG pg 168) & cloud gazer feats, or there is the goz mask (inner sea world guide pg 298).

Appearance: 
Impossibly tall and thin, this pixie faced slip of a girl could easily be mistaken for an errant beam of moonlight when not moving. She carries a willowy longbow a foot taller than she is, and a pearly grey conch horn on a mithral chain across her humble if perky bossom. Luna's alabaster skin is etched with an opalescent ink in a pattern of exquisitely elegant pinstriped patterns that accentuate her delicately feminine curves. An unplaceable breeze almost always follows the girl, tossling her shimmering white locks and gently pulls her gossamer clothing tight over the nubile young form beneath.

Demeanor: 
Luna's personality is as breathy and ephemeral as her softly raspy voice. She seeks to blend into the background wherever she is, and when actually noticed she seems perpetually distracted or uninterested in whatever is being asked of this Zen Archer. Every request is treated as a personal favor, that will take her completely out of her way. In other words, very much like an ordinary seventeen year old girl.[/sblock] Luna Foghorn is a teenage, Zen Archer, bounty hunter, who specializes in dealing non lethal dmg with her blunted arrows, to bring her bounties in alive.


----------



## Davachido (Apr 29, 2013)

Are you still recruiting? I've never played in Eberron and I'd like to give it a go. 

A few questions though: This is recruiting for a PbP correct? I would like to play as Psionic Marksman (you can find it on d20pfsrd), would you allow it? Since this is Eberron many of the NPCs aren't all that high in level, are we expecting only a few level ups in the campaign?

To elaborate on Psionic marksman, I'd like to play a throwing specialist and for those that have gone through most of the pf books you know they are terrible once magic weapons enter the fray. Psionic marksman has two feats that allow it to shine as a throwing build, 1) allowing them to get back the weapon to throw immediately after it is thrown, 2) dex to damage instead of strength to damage. Feat intensive I know but throwing around a magic chakram looks awesome, I'm trying to make it feel awesome.


----------



## 81Dagon (Apr 29, 2013)

Vertexx69 said:


> [sblock=info]I have a concept I've been toying with for a while, but it requires something a bit specialized - the ability to see through fog. In pathfinder there are a couple ways to go about this. I originally built her as a sylph with the cloud gazer racial feat (advanced race guide pg 159). I could easily go human with the racial heritage (APG pg 168) & cloud gazer feats, or there is the goz mask (inner sea world guide pg 298).
> 
> Appearance:
> Impossibly tall and thin, this pixie faced slip of a girl could easily be mistaken for an errant beam of moonlight when not moving. She carries a willowy longbow a foot taller than she is, and a pearly grey conch horn on a mithral chain across her humble if perky bossom. Luna's alabaster skin is etched with an opalescent ink in a pattern of exquisitely elegant pinstriped patterns that accentuate her delicately feminine curves. An unplaceable breeze almost always follows the girl, tossling her shimmering white locks and gently pulls her gossamer clothing tight over the nubile young form beneath.
> ...




Looks like a decent idea, it would likely be as a Sylph that she was influenced by one of the planes during her birth rather than being descended from an elemental. While I like the idea of a non-lethal bounty hunter, this adventure can be a PC killer. Be careful if you want to go down that route. 

I also have to ask, does just appear to be 17 because of her heritage, or is that her actual age? While I know that we aren't aiming for realism here, the latter would be really pushing it for a 5th level character and I'm not sure I'm okay portraying someone of that age with the scenarios you can (and will) encounter. 



Davachido said:


> [sblock]Are you still recruiting? I've never played in Eberron and I'd like to give it a go.
> 
> A few questions though: This is recruiting for a PbP correct? I would like to play as Psionic Marksman (you can find it on d20pfsrd), would you allow it? Since this is Eberron many of the NPCs aren't all that high in level, are we expecting only a few level ups in the campaign?
> 
> To elaborate on Psionic marksman, I'd like to play a throwing specialist and for those that have gone through most of the pf books you know they are terrible once magic weapons enter the fray. Psionic marksman has two feats that allow it to shine as a throwing build, 1) allowing them to get back the weapon to throw immediately after it is thrown, 2) dex to damage instead of strength to damage. Feat intensive I know but throwing around a magic chakram looks awesome, I'm trying to make it feel awesome.[/sblock]



Common misconception about Eberron: Allied NPCs are low leveled in PC classes. Enemy NPCs can be as high leveled as I like, and there are some ridiculously leveled foes when you dig into it. If and when we finish RHoD, I have plans that could easily take up beyond level 20. 
Marksman is a-okay, it will be good to see someone using psionics unleashed. You'll need to work on your background as to why you can use psionic powers and the following article has some suggestions if you need them. 

Psionics in Eberron

I'll be recruiting until I have five fully completed character sheets so were're ready to go.


----------



## Davachido (Apr 29, 2013)

Alright cool, I will take a look at the article and think how to bring it into the background.

Edit: Which Kalashtar stats are you using? The ones from the unofficial guide or just a converted 3.5 races since I don't remember PF actually having rules for Kalashtar.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm thinking of going with an Inquisitor. Just trying to figure out how I want to tie in to Eberron and the background you've given.


----------



## 81Dagon (Apr 29, 2013)

Davachido said:


> Alright cool, I will take a look at the article and think how to bring it into the background.
> 
> Edit: Which Kalashtar stats are you using? The ones from the unofficial guide or just a converted 3.5 races since I don't remember PF actually having rules for Kalashtar.



Same as 3.5, but you get to add +2 to any one stat, just like humans.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 29, 2013)

Okay here's my non-lethal blaster.[sblock=Luna Foghorn]Name: Luna Foghorn
Class: Ninja
Race: Sylph (Outsider, Native)
Size: Medium
Gender: Female
Alignment: Lawful Neutral


```
Str: 08 -1 (08)                          Level: 5               XP: 15,000
Dex: 20 +5 (18, +2R)                     BAB: +3                HP: 36 (10+4d8+8)
Con: 12 +1 (13, -2R, +1L)                CMB/CMD: +6/+19        Dmg Red: -/-
Int: 09 -1 (07, +2R)                       Speed: 35'             Spell Res: -
Wis: 16 +3 (16)                          Init: +5               Spell Save: -
Cha: 07 -2 (07)                          ACP: -                 Spell Fail: -

                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex   Wis   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:              10    +0    +0    +5    +3    +0   (+3)   19(21)
Touch: 19          Flatfooted: 14

                         Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      3    +1    +2    +6
Ref:                       7    +5    +1    +13
Will:                      3    +3    +1    +7

Weapon                  Attack     Damage     Critical   Range
MW Shortbow               +6        1d6         20 X3     60

Languages: Common

Abilities:
Breeze-Kissed +2 AC v nonmagical ranged attacks, 1/day BR/T @ 30'
Darkvision 60'
Like the Wind +5' racial bonus to base speed
Whispering Wind +4 racial bonus to Stealth
Sneak Attack +3d6 (6d6+12 w/non-lethal Blugeoning dmg)
Ki Pool 1/1
Poison Use
Leave No Trace +1
Uncanny Dodge


Feats:
1 Cloud Gazer
- Blugeoner (Ninja Trick - Combat Trick)
3 Sap Adept
5 Sap Master

Traits:
(Religion) Second Chance (1/day reroll save) - (PC:FoP) 
and
(Combat) Resilient (+1 trait bonus to fort saves)

Skill Points: 31       Max Ranks: 5
Skills                Total   Rank     CS   Ability  ACP  Misc
Acrobatics              13     5       3 C     5          +0
Appraise                00     0       0 C    -1          +0
Bluff                   06     5       3 C    -2          +0
Climb                   -1     0       0 C    -1          +0
Craft (Smith)           -2     0       0 C    -1          +0
Diplomacy               04     0       0 C    -2          +0
Disable Device          15     5       3 C     5          +2
Disguise                00     0       0 C    -2          +0
Escape Artist           02     0       0 C     5          +0
Fly                     00     0       0       5          +0
Handle Animal           00     0       0      -2          +0
Heal                    00     0       0       3          +0
Intimidate              00     0       0 C    -2          +0
Knowledge (Arcana)             0       0      -1          +0
Knowledge (Dungeoneerng)       0       0 C    -1          +0
Knowledge (Engineering)        0       0      -1          +0
Knowledge (Geography)          0       0      -1          +0
Knowledge (History)            0       0 C    -1          +0
Knowledge (Local)       03     1       3 C    -1          +0
Knowledge (Nature)             0       0      -1          +0
Knowledge (Nobility)           0       0      -1          +0
Knowledge (Planes)             0       0      -1          +0
Knowledge (Religion)           0       0 C    -1          +0
Linguistics                    0       0 C    -1          +0
Perception              13     5       3 C     3          +2
Perform                        0       0 C    -2          +0
Profession (Scribe)     09     0       0 C     3          +0
Ride                           0       0       5          +0
Sense Motive                   0       0 C     3          +0
Sleight of Hand         15     5       3 C     5          +2
Spellcraft                     0       0      -1          +0
Stealth                 19     5       3 C     5          +6
Survival                -2     0       0      +3          +0
Swim                    07     0       0 C     5          +0
Use Magic Device               0       0 C    -2          +0

Equipment:  (10,500g)              Cost   Weight
Horn of Fog                            2,000g   1lbs
MW Shortbow                            350g   3lbs
+1 Ring of Protection                2,000g   -
+1 Stealthy Cloak of Resistance  1,050g   1lbs
Handy Haversack                     2,000g   5lbs
- Quiver (AS) 20                         80g
- Quiver (CI) 20                            2g
- Quiver (B) 60                             2g
MW Thieves Tools                      100g   1lbs
MW Silk Gloves                            50g
Adventurers Outfit                        1g   5lbs
- Rations X10                             10g   10lbs
- Waterskin                                 1g   4lbs
- 204g

Total Weight: 21lbs

                           Lgt   Med     Hvy     Lift    Push
Max Weight:                26   27–53   54–80    160     800
```
Wishlist:
Sniper Goggles 20,000g

Age: 22 (looks and acts 17)
Height: 7'0"
Weight: 110lbs
Eyes: Gray
Hair:White
Skin: Fare

Appearance: 
Impossibly tall and thin, this pixie faced slip of a girl could easily be mistaken for an errant beam of moonlight when not moving. She carries a willowy longbow a foot taller than she is, and a pearly grey conch horn on a mithral chain across her humble if perky bossom. Luna's alabaster skin is etched with an opalescent ink in a pattern of exquisitely elegant pinstriped patterns that accentuate her delicately feminine curves. An unplaceable breeze almost always follows the girl, tossling her shimmering white locks and gently pulls her gossamer clothing tight over the nubile young form beneath.

Demeanor: 
Luna's personality is as breathy and ephemeral as her softly raspy voice. She seeks to blend into the background wherever she is, and when actually noticed she seems perpetually distracted or uninterested in whatever is being asked of this Zen Archer. Every request is treated as a personal favor, that will take her completely out of her way. In other words, very much like an ordinary seventeen year old girl.

Background: 
The Past is the Past[/sblock]


----------



## Davachido (Apr 29, 2013)

Here is Diaz Sebanile, a Psionic Marksman. A mid-range throwing specialist.

Any input would be appreciated.

[Sblock=Diaz Sebanile]Diaz Sebanile 
Male Human Marksman (Shroud) 5 
CG Medium Humanoid (human) 
Init +7, Senses: Perception +10
Favoured class: Marksman, skill points

------------------------------------------ 
STATISTICS 
------------------------------------------
Base stats: Str 10 (0), Dex 17 (13), Con 14 (5), Int 11 (1), Wis 14 (5), Cha 7 (-4) 

Str 10, Dex 20, Con 14, Int 11, Wis 14, Cha 7 
BAB +5, CMB +5, CMD 20

Feats: 


Point Blank shot (free), +1 to hit and damage within 30ft 
Precise Shot (human), Ignore the -4 to hit in melee 
Rapid shot (Level 1), May fire two ranged attacks if taking -2 
Deadly Throw (level 3), May use Dex instead of Strength for thrown attacks, must be within 30ft and have psionic focus. 
Returning Throw (bonus), Weapon returns to hand immediately if you have psionic focus and a returning, ranged or teleporting weapon. 
Deadly aim (level 5), -1 to hit +2 damage with ranged (up to two times) 
 

Traits: Reactionary, Auspicious Tattoo
Skills (6 per level): Acrobatics +13 (5), Knowledge (psi) +8 (5), Perception +10 (5), Sense motive +10 (5), Stealth +15 (5), Survival +10 (5).
Languages: Common 
Gear: Backpack (2gp), Bedroll, 50ft rope (10gp), 2 sacks, 10 torches, waterskin (1gp), Flint + steel, Grappling hook, 4 empty vials (4gp), Buckler(5gp), +1 Mithral Chakram of teleporting (8500g), Mithral Chain shirt (1100g)

-Cash: 875gp 
-Encumbrance: 49 (Light Load: 33 or less, Medium Load: 34-66, Heavy Load: 67-100) 
-Experience:

------------------------------------------ 
OFFENSE 
------------------------------------------ 
Speed: 30 ft.
Melee: +1 Chakram of teleporting, +11, 1d8+1 damage.
Ranged: +1 Chakram of teleporting, +12(+13), 1d8+8(+9).

Usual attack: +9/+9, 1d8+15 damage

Power points: 12 
Powers known; (Manifester level 5)
Talents – None
Level 1 – Metaphysical weapon, Prescience offensive.
Level 2 – Sidestep

Cover fire: Attack square (AC 10), enemy must make DC 17 reflex save. If failed target is staggered.
Second chance: Expend psionic focus, reroll attack. Useable 5 times per day.

------------------------------------------ 
DEFENSE 
------------------------------------------
AC 20 Touch 15 Flat-Footed 15 (Dex +5, Armour +4, +1 Shield) 
HP 44 = (10 [first level] + 24 [level 2-5] + 10 Con) 
Fort +2 Ref +9 Will +7

Unseen: Expend psionic focus, become invisible for 2 rounds. Usable 8 times per day.

------------------------------------------ 
SPECIAL ABILITIES 
------------------------------------------ 
Reactionary: +2 Initiative 
Bonus skills: +1 skill point per level




Combat style: Sniper 
Sniper technique: she may expend her psionic focus while making a single ranged attack to add her Wisdom modifier to the damage the attack deals. This ability may not be used as part of a full attack. 
Sniper skill: +1 stealth skill. 
Sniper mantra: +2 damage with ranged or thrown. 
Second chance: A sniper Marksman of 4th level may expend her psionic focus when a ranged attack she has made misses to reroll the attack. This ability can be used a number of times per day equal to 3 + the Marksman’s Wisdom modifier. 
Unseen: A shroud can use her heightened awareness of her surroundings and psionic energy to read the environment and blend in so as to be undetectable. While maintaining psionic focus, she can spend a swift action to become invisible for a number of rounds equal to her Wisdom modifier. The invisibility ends as soon as the shroud attacks a creature. She can use this ability a number of times per day equal to 3 + her class level. 
Hidden hunter: +1 Stealth check. 
Favoured weapon: +1 compentence on attack rolls with thrown. 
Cover fire: Beginning at 4th level, the Marksman knows not only how to directly engage her enemies, but also how to protect her allies. As an attack action, she may choose to fire a ranged or thrown weapon at an opponent within 30 feet to distract that opponent rather than to deal damage. Make an attack roll against the space a target occupies (AC 10). If successful, the targeted enemy must make a Reflex save (DC 10 + one-half the Marksman's class level + the Marksman's Dexterity modifier), or be staggered for one round. The Marksman still expends ammunition as normal for this attack.If the attack roll would indicate a critical threat and the result would hit the opponent's AC, roll to confirm: if the critical hit is confirmed against the opponent's AC, the attack does normal damage as well. A Marksman cannot use cover fire if her opponent or the square she targets would be subject to a miss chance (such as from a concealed target). 
*Background:*
With another war brewing on the horizon and Psionic power growing in favour Breland does not want to be left in the dark. Thus their biggest defense the Dark Lanterns are gaining access to these powers. Diaz Sebanile is an experimental soldier of the Dark Lanterns, privately funded by house Cannith as part of a new political move to regain some of its former power in Cyre. Diaz was trained by the Kalashtar of Sorlana, with a little bit of lucrative convincing of course. Unlike other Dark Lanterns he is trained of the use of his mind. He was originally part of a group of 5 soldiers who were all trained to utilize their minds as weapons. The others didn’t survive their ordeals in pushing the boundaries of their mental focus. His compatriots tried to use full blown powers of fully fledged Kalashtar psions and paid the price. However Diaz tried a more reserved approach and instead honed the small power he had compared to the Kalashtar in enhancing his own body. He was already an assassin before the point of his additional training but now the additional power has made him even more deadly. He is easily able to cloud others thoughts to make them forget his presence entirely, walking to the perfect close range spot to throw let his chakram, “The black fang”, to do its work. Every day Diaz tries to push his body even further, acting at the speed of his mind. The Dark Lanterns have been impressed with his work and consider him amongst some of their elite, thus have been giving him special assassination missions.
Much of his life before the Dark Lanterns wasn’t of much importance. Diaz’s early days were spent in Zilspar where he was born and raised. During this time Diaz was picking up the skills from traders and travelers on the trade road that we would come to use much later in life. Not too far into his teenage years he was sent an invitation to join the Dark Lanterns, the condition was that no-one was to come looking for him. Diaz then faked his own death, leaving the town never to return. He has even forgotten his original family name in favour of adopting ‘Sebanile’ as his new one.
Recently though he has been asked to undergo a mission as a ‘mercenary’, despite his protests due to his inability to bluff himself out of a paper bag, he was still sent on this mission. The Dark Lanterns wanted him to stay low and get to know people. For the time being he was ‘Albion White’ low rank mercenary for sale to any bidder. He eventually joins up with a band of others to fulfill his duty, unbeknownst to the others he was only here due to his loyalty to Breland. Soon though the time has come for his mission to actually begin, he got wind that House Orien was to send him with a package. The package was a set of important documents to be sent to Norro ir’Wiston. However in the interests of the Dark Lanterns he was to get them to Iormel, due to prior dealings with him. Diaz was unsure what Iormel was capable of but he knew the man has a lot of wealth, perhaps that is why the Dark Lanterns wanted him. It always pays to have a wealthy informant.

*Appearance:*
Diaz stands at 5’11” with short dark brown hair and a pair of crystal blue eyes. His hair is usually kept near bald though his life as a fake mercenary has made him leave it a little longer and bushier. He usually wears a set of jet black chain with large leather boots and elbow long dark gloves. His weapon of choice is Chakram that he carries around with him on his waist. Depending on the mission he might carry around a few mundane throwing daggers to leave behind, sometimes the message needs to be left clearly. Although Diaz is well toned he is in no way muscular, however he is very agile and dexterous. He smiles every moment when he gets a chance. Diaz’s mouth is usually spent behind a mask when on the job.

*Personality:*
Diaz isn’t an unpleasant person, rather he just has no social skills. Despite his job he is relatively kind. The assassin life is for King and Country, away from that when he interacts with everyday people he just comes off as a little aloof though he means well. His life in Sharn is a simple one, similar to his life back in Zilspar he just lives life day by day wondering which day will be his last. Diaz has quite a few friends back in Sharn though he doesn’t hold them too close knowing one botched job could mean his demise. Diaz has had ample opportunity to settle down but the life of a Dark Lantern makes that almost impossible. Diaz could quit, though he loves his country and King more than he could love a relationship. Fiercely loyal, kind, aloof and calm aptly describes Diaz demeanor.  [/Sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 30, 2013)

And here's Butiki Higanteng Mandirigma, Goblin Beast Rider Cavalier. And his Ankylosaurus Pangilan.

Not quite finished with his equipment, and I need to do some reading in Eberron before I get his background solidified.

I took your comment about Goblins having to be the City sort as meaning he had to take the City Scavenger alternate racial trait . . .  

As with the others, feedback is welcome!

[sblock=Butiki Higanteng Mandirigma]*Butiki Higanteng Mandirigma*
Male Goblin Cavalier (Beast Rider) 5
NG Small Humanoid (goblinoid)
*Init *+5; *Senses *darkvision 60 ft.; Perception +10
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *23, touch 16, flat-footed 18 (+7 armor, +5 Dex, +1 size)
*hp *34 (5d10)
*Fort *+4, *Ref *+6, *Will *+2; +2 Morale bonus vs. fear when beneath banner
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee * Heavy Shield Bash +8 (1d3+2/x2) and
. . +1 Earth breaker +9 (1d10+4/x3) and
. . Cestus +8 (1d3+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +8 (1d3+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Greatsword +8 (1d10+3/19-20/x2) and
. . Lance +8 (1d6+3/x3)
*Ranged *Masterwork Composite longbow (Str +2) +12 (1d6+2/x3)
*Special Attacks *cavalier's charge, dragon's challenge +5 (2/day)
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *14, *Dex *20, *Con *11, *Int *10, *Wis *12, *Cha *8
*Base Atk *+5; *CMB *+6; *CMD *21
*Feats *Mounted Archery, Mounted Combat (1/round), Precise Strike, Ride-by Attack
*Traits *Armor Expert, Bouncy
*Skills *Bluff +3, Climb +6, Diplomacy +3, Fly +7, Handle Animal +5 (+9 to force this mount into an Unnatural Aura.), Intimidate +3, Linguistics +1, Perception +10, Ride +13 (+17 to force this mount into an Unnatural Aura.), Sense Motive +6, Stealth +15, Survival +7 (+9 to provide food and water for allies or to protect allies from harsh weather), Swim +6, Use Magic Device +0;* Racial Modifiers *+2 Perception, +2 Survival, +0 ride while riding your bonded mount., dragon's skills
*Languages *Common, Goblin
*SQ *aid allies +3, animal companion link, banner +2/+1, city scavenger, orders (order of the dragon), tactician (precise strike) 5 rds (2/day)
*Other Gear *+1 Mithral Breastplate, Heavy steel shield, +1 Earth breaker, Arrows (20), Blunt arrows (20), Cestus, Dagger, Greatsword, Lance, Masterwork Composite longbow (Str +2), 70 GP
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*+0 Ride while riding your bonded mount. (Ex)* Cancel your armor check penalty of -0 while riding your mount.
*Aid Allies +3 (Ex)* Aid Another grants +3
*Animal Companion Link (Ex)* You have a link with your Animal Companion.
*Armor Expert* -1 Armor check penalty.
*Banner +2/+1 (Ex)* Allies who can see your banner gain +2 save vs. fear & +1 to hit while charging.
*Bouncy* Your bones, flesh, and skin are a bit more elastic than those of most goblins - when you fall, you tend to bounce a little better as a result. Whenever you take falling damage, the first 1d6 points of lethal damage suffered in the fall are automatica
*Cavalier's Charge (Ex)* Mounted charge grants +4 to hit and -0 AC rather than +2/-2.
*City Scavenger* Can use Survival to forage for food in a city.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Dragon's Challenge +5 (2/day) (Ex)* +5 to damage target, -2 AC vs. others when used, allies gain +2 to hit the target of your challenge.
*Dragon's Skills +2 (Ex)* +2 to Survival checks for allies.
*Mounted Archery* Ranged weapon penalty when mounted is halved to -2 or -4.
*Mounted Combat (1/round)* Once per round you can attempt to negate a hit to your mount in combat.
*Precise Strike* +1d6 precision damage for melee attacks if you and an ally with this feat flank the same target.
*Ride-by Attack* You can move - attack - move when charging mounted.
*Tactician (Precise Strike) 5 rds (2/day) (Ex)* Grant the use of your Tactical feats to your allies within 30'.


--------------------

*Pangilan*
Ankylosaurus
N Medium Animal
*Init *+2; *Senses *low-light vision, scent; Perception +6
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *27, touch 12, flat-footed 25 (+4 armor, +2 Dex, +11 natural)
*hp *23 (-5)
*Fort *+3 (+4 vs. hot or cold environments and to resist damage from suffocation), *Ref *+6 (+2 bonus to avoid falling.), *Will *+2; +4 morale bonus vs. fear and emotion effects.
*Defensive Abilities *evasion
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *Tail slap (Ankylosaurus) +4 (2d4+1/x2)
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *12, *Dex *15, *Con *9, *Int *2, *Wis *12, *Cha *8
*Base Atk *+3; *CMB *+4; *CMD *16 (20 vs. Trip)
*Feats *Endurance, Stable Gallop, Sure-Footed, Valiant Steed
*Tricks *Attack [Trick], Attack [Trick], Attack Any Target [Trick], Combat Riding [Trick], Come [Trick], Defend [Trick], Down [Trick], Flank [Trick], Guard [Trick], Heel [Trick]
*Skills *Acrobatics +2 (+4 to keep balance.), Climb +5, Perception +6, Stealth +6, Swim +5 (+9 to resist nonlethal damage from exhaustion)
*Languages *
*SQ *attack any target [trick], combat riding [trick], flank [trick]
*Other Gear *Mithral Shirt, You have no money!
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*Attack Any Target [Trick]* The animal will attack any creature on command.
*Combat Riding [Trick]* The animal has been trained to bear a rider into combat.
*Endurance* +4 to a variety of skill checks. Sleep in L/M armor with no fatigue.
*Evasion (Ex)* No damage on successful reflex save.
*Flank [Trick]* Attempts to attack and flank indicated enemy.
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Scent (Ex)* Detect opponents within 15+ feet by sense of smell.
*Stable Gallop* 1/2 AC penalty for charge, lessen rider penalty on ranged att and +4 to movement conc check.
*Sure-Footed* +2 to Acrobatics to balance and Ref vs falls. Full speed upslope & can't fall if run downslope.
*Valiant Steed* +4 vs fear/emotion effects & to push you into unnatural aura. Wounds don't increase push DC.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi, this sounds very interesting.
Would you allow the Dragonfire Adept class (3.5)?

Link:
https://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/ex/20060912a&page=2

If not, I can surely come up with something else.


----------



## 81Dagon (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm afraid I'm going to have to ixnay the Adept this time. It doesn't really fit with the setting as well as I'd like and I'm not sure it fits with the ton I want to set for dragons in general. Sorry.

Feedback will be coming for the character sheets in a couple hours.


----------



## 81Dagon (Apr 30, 2013)

Vertexx69 said:


> Okay here's my non-lethal blaster.[sblock=Luna Foghorn]Name: Luna Foghorn
> Class: Monk (Zen Archer)/Ninja/Rogue
> Race: Sylph (Outsider, Native)
> Size: Medium
> ...



Unfortunately, this doesn't work as the ninja is a variation of the Rogue, so you can't multiclass between the two. 



Davachido said:


> Here is Diaz Sebanile, a Psionic Marksman. A mid-range throwing specialist.
> 
> Any input would be appreciated.
> 
> ...



Looks very, very cool! I like the background a lot, it will make for a very interesting dynamic with the NPCs. Travelling to Adar to receive training from Sarlonan Kalashtar is a great idea... but why you? Breland and Adar have no official ties, in fact, Breland is much, much closer to Riedra diplomatically and the kalashtar are notorious isolationists. How did the Dark Lanterns  convince them to train their agents? You don't necessarily need to answer it right now, just keep it in the back of your mind for characterization. Awesome job, we've got one spot filled now.  



Mowgli said:


> And here's Butiki Higanteng Mandirigma, Goblin Beast Rider Cavalier. And his Ankylosaurus Pangilan.
> 
> Not quite finished with his equipment, and I need to do some reading in Eberron before I get his background solidified.
> 
> ...



Looks good from my quick look. You don't need to take any specific trait, I was just referring to the fact that there are three cultures of goblins in Eberron. Dhakaani goblins are the remnants of an ancient empire, Darguun goblins are a new nation that formed in the last war by betraying Cyre and city goblins remain citizens of the remaining nations. I'd prefer any goblin characters to be of the later disposition for reasons that will become abundantly clear shortly.


----------



## Davachido (Apr 30, 2013)

81Dagon said:


> Looks very, very cool! I like the background a lot, it will make for a very interesting dynamic with the NPCs. Travelling to Adar to receive training from Sarlonan Kalashtar is a great idea... but why you? Breland and Adar have no official ties, in fact, Breland is much, much closer to Riedra diplomatically and the kalashtar are notorious isolationists. How did the Dark Lanterns  convince them to train their agents? You don't necessarily need to answer it right now, just keep it in the back of your mind for characterization. Awesome job, we've got one spot filled now.




Great! I'm unsure of the political dynamics between the countries so change the following to what would make sense. What I thought could work is that house cannith paid the kalashtar in magical weaponry to train them some psionic weaponry in the way of the Dark Lanterns. As the kalashtar would want some good defences as well, of course this would be done all under the radar as is most work with the Dark Lanterns. This does not mean Breland or Sarlonan will improve their relation, this is more just a simple business transaction. I had though the reason my compatriots died in training is because the Kalashtar didn't care the trainees were well over their head. Viewing us as just a business deal and nothing more. One survived, they didn't care past that.

 Why exactly Diaz was chosen? He doesn't know, to be fair as a player I'd like you to make it up so can be a surprise for me when and if the reason arises.


----------



## 81Dagon (Apr 30, 2013)

I'll PM you Davachido.


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 30, 2013)

I suppose I had not thought much on exactly what background Sark would have, as this character concept was inspired a bit more by roll than role. But I will give it a go.

For a magician like Sark it should come as no surprise that he calls Aundair home. But his path to the arcane power and eldritch secrets was not like most of the academy wizards there. Despite a gifted intellect he was never tested or enrolled in one of the great schools in Fairhaven. At least not as a child or young man.

Sark grew up as one of the common folk. Well, that might not be quite correct: being a changeling he grew up as _several_ common folk. His father was a general labourer and handyman who used his shapeshifting abilities as part of finding diverse work rather than as part of his work. His mother was sometimes a housewife and sometimes a maid depending on her state of mind, easily able to abandon an identity along with a job as her whims permitted. Her habits could be something of a consternation for Sark's father, but they managed to get by and provide for their three children. 

Sark and his two siblings grew up dreaming of something more. While their parents had not provided a very inspiring example of the practical uses of changeling abilities, another way out was ever present on a continent wracked by war: military service. Sark and his younger brother enlisted in the Aundairian military. Actually, they enlisted several times as different people until they were both assigned to the same unit. Their older sister was not as keen on fighting so she instead enlisted in the medical corps to be a nurse. At least that is what she was doing when they last heard of her It can be difficult to keep track of folks when they change who they are from time to time.

In any case, Sark and his brother saw combat several times in their first year. They formed bonds with their fellows soldiers, but unfortunately those bonds were not strong enough to avoid suspicion when they eventually revealed themselves to be changelings. Things changed overnight, and now they were the objects of distrust. But word came down from the higher ups that their dedication to Queen and country would not be overlooked as their talents had practical military use. They were transferred to a special forces unit and trained in new forms of warfare. 

Sark and his brother lasted for almost two years in the special forces before tragedy struck: while on a mission, Sark was wounded and his brother captured by enemy soldiers. He never saw him again, and his commanders told him his brother had died in the enemy stockades. Distraught, Sark took his and his brother's belongings and back pay and deserted.

Aundair may be one of the nations most steeped in magic, but in the military Sark had had a chance to see wizards and sorcerers at work much closer than he had growing up, and he was envious of their abilities. Using his special training for petty crime turned out to be easier than he would have thought, and he scraped together enough money to adopt a new identity and buy an apprenticeship from a wizard who cared more about the money than any potential holes in his story. With his natural smarts and the discipline he had learned in the military he learned quickly.

Sark's training as an apprentice wizard was successful enough that when he was done, hurting for cash by this time, there was still enough time to re-enlist in the military, this time as a part of the mages' contingent. He briefly got to see how the other side lived (remarkably like any other soldier except superficially) before the Day of Mourning occurred and the road to the end of the Last War began. He remained as a soldier until the Treaty of Thronehold was signed, after which he mustered out. 

With all of his experience, the changeling was not able to adapt to the prospects of full time ordinary study of the arcane arts, or to settling down much at all. In the two years between the Day of Mourning and the end of the war though he met many diverse people and made several contacts, including with some officials from House Orien who often accompanied diplomats travelling on the Lightning Rail to and from various summits. After the War he re-established contacts with some of those officials revealed his secret as a changeling. They were able to offer him work, well, _suitable_ to his abilities. 

This delivery to New Galifar is but the latest task Sark has received. Delivery man is not exactly the ideal use of shapeshifting, but lately Sark has been feeling guilty about what happened to his brother and the fact that he never had the courage to tell his parents. Not to mention he has never seen (to his knowledge) his sister again either. So he thought that perhaps getting away to somewhere far away from battlefields and old soldiers would be something of a vacation. A dangerous vacation, but nothing he should not be able to handle. 

Sark is currently travelling under the name of Arthun Logale, a newly assumed identity. His story is that his widowed mother married into a rich family, but he never saw eye-to-eye with his stepfather and thus left the household to join a mercenary company. He saw enough combat during the Last War, but most of it was far away from the front lines.

Edit: It is amazing how sometimes a simple idea can morph into a substantial story in the telling.


----------



## 81Dagon (Apr 30, 2013)

Very nice background! It does seem like the ones with the simplest stories become the most detailed, doesn't it? Finish up the equipment and I think you are good to go.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 30, 2013)

Interested. Not settled on concept yet.

I do love Pathfinder sorcerors though...but I also love warforged...

Hee. I'll crunch and plot.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 30, 2013)

There is no printed rule that says you can't take levels in both ninja and rogue, but its your world your DMship.

Seeing how all the others are also going the ranged combat approach, I was thinking of a different concept. Seeing as its Eberron and Pathfinder, how does a goblin artificer strike you? I could just use the standard pathfinder item creation rules to make the system a whole lot easier, and agree to only make items that already exist in print.


----------



## 81Dagon (May 1, 2013)

I knew there was something I forgot! For the artificer what I've usually done is drop the craft pool since it no longer plays a roll in the Pathfinder crafting system and replace it with the Alchemist's bomb ability. You can then take a discovery relating to bombs at level 4, 8, 12, 16 and 20.


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 1, 2013)

sounds good to me  

Does anyone remember off the top of their heads which book has the the expanded craft construct rules with the spark shooting bird and the basher bot? I can't find it for the life of me, but have a perfectly clear picture of the drawings in my mind.


----------



## 81Dagon (May 1, 2013)

Magic of Eberron has a ton of Homunculus related stuff, but I don't think that's what you are thinking of.


----------



## Davachido (May 1, 2013)

Vertexx69 said:


> There is no printed rule that says you can't take levels in both ninja and rogue, but its your world your DMship.




Actually yes it is: 
Ultimate combat page 8:* Alternate Classes
*These are standalone classes whose basic ideas are very close to established base classes, yet whose required alterations would be too expansive for an archetype. In this case, that’s the samurai and the ninja—specifically Asian-themed classes that have long and unique histories, as well as great cultural cachet, but which are similar in concept to the established cavalier and rogue, respectively. An alternate class operates exactly as a base class, save that a character who takes a level in an alternate class can never take a level in its associated class—a samurai cannot also be a cavalier, and vice versa. The antipaladin from Advanced Player’s Guide is also an alternate class.

As for the book, I have no idea. I only know of the construct things from XPH and some of the Eberron books but I doubt it is the ones you're after.


----------



## Shayuri (May 1, 2013)

I think it's Complete Warrior, of all things. Not 100% on that though.


----------



## Kaodi (May 1, 2013)

I worked on an artificer conversion quite a while ago that made things a little different from the bomb ability. I may have cribbed the basic idea from someone else's conversion of the ability. 

Basically you could do something like call the ability "Blast Rod" instead of "Bomb" and have it do a close rage (25 ft + 5 ft/level) ranged touch for 1d6+Int Fire damage, 3+Int/day, with damage increase on the same schedule as bomb. 

I thought artificers might have a Dicovery-like "Invention" list as well with a couple of changes and additions from the alchemist's. I think a schedule like 2nd, 6th, 10th, 12th, 14th, 16th, 18th, 20th may be better, so that once they stop gaining crafting feats there is still extra to look forward to.


```
Acid Blast, like Acid Bomb
Blinding Blast, like Blinding Bomb
Concussive Blast, like Concussive Bomb
Confusing Blast, like Confusing Bomb
Dispelling Blast, like Dispelling Bomb
Enhance Potion
Enhance Scroll, like Cypermage
Explosive Blast, like Explosive Bomb, but 5' radius. 
Extend Potion
Extend Scroll, like Cyphermage
Extend Wand  (min. lvl 6)
Fast Blast, like Fast Bomb
Force Blast, like Force Bomb
Frost Blast, like Frost Bomb
Improved Blasting Rod, damage dice increases by 1 step (1d6 to 1d8, 1d4 to 1d6, et cetera)
Madness Blast, like Madness Bomb
Master's Ego, +6 saves vs. being dominated by intelligent items
Power Substitution, may substitute a use of Blast Rod for a wand, rod, or staff charge
Shock Blast, like Shock Bomb
Staff-Like Wand (min. lvl 12), like Wizard Arcane Discovery
Sunlight Blast, like Sunlight Bomb
Wand Dancer (Dex 13, min. lvl 6, does not need to meet other regular requirements), Feat (also works with Blast Rod)
```


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 1, 2013)

Okay here's a draft of Boom-boom Ryder. 

[sblock=Boom-Boom]Name: Zark "Boom-Boom" Ryder, A.K.A. Bazooka Zark
Class: Artificer
Race: Goblin (Humanoid, Goblinoid)
Size: Small
Gender: Male
Alignment: Neutral


```
Str: 08 -1 (10, -2R)                     Level: 5               XP: 15,000
Dex: 18 +4 (14, +4R)                     BAB: +3                HP: 39 (9+4d6+12)
Con: 14 +2 (14)                          CMB/CMD: -2/+12        Dmg Red: -/-
Int: 18 +4 (17, +1L)                  Speed: 30', 20'Fly (G) Spell Res: -
Wis: 07 -2 (07)                          Init: +4               Spell Save: -
Cha: 09 -1 (11, -2R)                     ACP: -1                Spell Fail: -

                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:              10    +7    +3    +4    +1    +0   (+0)   25
Touch: 15          Flatfooted: 21

                         Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      1    +2    +1    +4
Ref:                       1    +4    +1    +6
Will:                      4    -2    +1    +3

Weapon                  Attack     Damage     Critical   Range 
Bomb                     +10RT   3d6+4 Fire      X2       20
+1 Small Light Crossbow  +10       1d6+1      19-20/X2    80
+1 Large Light Crossbow  +10       2d6+1      19-20/X2    80

Languages: Common, Goblin, Elven, Draconic, Giant

Abilities:
Darkvision 60'
Fast
Skilled
Small
Artificer Knowledge
Item Creation
Disable Trap
Retain Essence
Infusions: 4/4/2
Bombs 9/9, Ref DC17 for splash

Feats:
- Scribe Scroll (Bonus Artificer1)
1 Mounted Combat
- Brew Potion (Bonus Artificer2)
3 Extra Discovery (Vestigial Limb)
- Craft Wondrous Item (Bonus Artificer3)
- Extraordinary Artisan (Bonus Artificer4)
- Craft Homunculus (Bonus Artificer4)
5 Improved Homunculus
- Craft Magic Weapons and Armor (Bonus Artificer5)

Traits:
(Magic) Hedge Magician (-5% Item creation cost) 
and
(Regional) Dusk Agent (buy materials 10% cheaper, sell materials for 10% more in home town)

Skill Points: 40       Max Ranks: 5
Skills                Total   Rank     CS   Ability  ACP  Misc
Acrobatics              04     0       0       4          +0
Appraise                00     0       0 C     4          +0
Bluff                   06     5       0      -1          +0
Climb                   -1     0       0      -1          +0
Craft (Smith)           14     5       3 C     4          +2
Diplomacy               04     0       0      -1          +0
Disable Device          14     5       3 C     4          +2
Disguise                00     0       0      -1          +0
Escape Artist           04     0       0 C     4          +0
Fly                     00     0       0       4          +0
Handle Animal           00     0       0      -1          +0
Heal                    00     0       0      -2          +0
Intimidate              00     0       0      -1          +0
Knowledge (Arcana)      14     2       3 C     4          +5
Knowledge (Dungeoneerng)       0       0       4          +0
Knowledge (Engineering) 14     2       3 C     4          +5
Knowledge (Geography)          0       0       4          +0
Knowledge (History)            0       0       4          +0
Knowledge (Local)              0       0       4          +0
Knowledge (Nature)             0       0       4          +0
Knowledge (Nobility)           0       0       4          +0
Knowledge (Planes)      14     2       3 C     4          +5
Knowledge (Religion)           0       0       4          +0
Linguistics                    0       0 C     4          +0
Perception              06     5       3 C    -2          +0
Perform                        0       0      -1          +0
Profession (Scribe)            0       0 C    -2          +0
Ride                    17     4       3 C     4          +6
Sense Motive                   0       0 C    -2          +0
Sleight of Hand                0       0       4          +0
Spellcraft              14     5       3 C     4          +2
Stealth                 18     5       3 C     4          +6
Survival                -2     0       0      -2          +0
Swim                    07     0       0      -1    -1    +0
Use Magic Device               0       0 C    -1          +0

Equipment:  (10,500g)              Cost   Weight  My creation cost
Bangarang
Flying Cannon Improved Homunculus (Arbelester)
+1 Small Light Crossbow          1,317g   2lbs      690g
- Quiver X20
+1 Large Light Crossbow          1,370g   8lbs      711g
- Quiver X20
3HD Homunculus                   5,250g           3,150g
Handy Haversack                  1,800g   2lbs
- MW Exotic Saddle                  72g

+1 Mithral Breastplate           5,350g   7.5lbs  1,235g
+1 Heavy steel Shield            1,170g   7.5lbs    348g
+1 Stealthy Cloak of Resistance  1,045g   1lbs      337g
Adventurers Outfit                   1g   1lbs

(In HH)
MW Thieves Tools                   100g   1lbs       22g
MW Spellcraft Tool                  45g   1lbs
MW Atrisan Tools                    50g
- Rations X2                         2g   2lbs
- Waterskin                          1g   4lbs
- 61g

Total Weight: 17lbs

[sblock=Homunculus]Bangarang
Improved Arbelester Large Light Crossbow
Tiny Construct (Medium Gun)
Hit Dice: 3d10 (15 hp)
Initiative: +4
Speed: 10', 20' Fly (good)
Armor Class: 18 (10, +4 Dex, +2 natural, +0 armor, +2 size), touch 13, flat-footed 22
Base Attack: +2
Attack: Slam +3 Melee (1d4-1)
Full Attack: +10RT (2d6+1) 80'
Space/Reach: 5 ft./0 ft.
Saves: Fort +1, Ref +5, Will +1
Abilities: Str 8, Dex 19, Con --, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 7
Skills: Acrobatics+14, Perception +10, Fly +10
Feats: Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot
Gear: Handy Haversack, Exotic Riding Saddle
[/sblock]
                           Lgt   Med     Hvy     Lift    Push
Max Weight:                13   14–26   27–40    120     200

Age: 6 
Height: 2'1"
Weight: 12lbs
Eyes: Yellow as his Teeth
Hair: Blond
Skin: Blue
```
Appearance: 
This tiny blue goblin is quite below average in both height and weight. His beady yellow eyes match his crusty yellow teeth, and the tufts of yellow-blond hair that stick out over his ears almost perfectly. His custom armor and shield are tinted blue to match the medium sized cannon he rides through the air. Bangarang is an improved flying arbelester homunculus, built into a custom large crossbow cannon. Stylized as much of the artificer's work is with gears, crystals and steam pipes, all decked out with gold and silver filegree detailing. The cannon has a face with crystal eyes that scan the area for enemies and a pair of down angled wings that do more for the form of the cannon that the function of its flight.

Demeanor: 
Zark seems to careen through life's challenges rather than sitting back to see what happens. Nobody seems to get his over-analitical sense of humor, but it always makes him laugh. His savant level mastery of artificing leaves many wondering how he is even still alive, but his ingenious machinations speak for themselves on the battlefield. Boom-Boom, as he is affectionately known, likes to see people wide eyed with awe, though looks of horror, confusion, disgust and revulsion all look like awe to him.

Background: 
Growing up in the capital of Qbarra gave this technosavy goblin a finger on the pulse of the nation's dealings and plugged him directly into close quarters with many of the movers and shakers of the country. His proclivities gained him audience with those his lowly station as a goblin would not have allowed contact. He used his conections to gather and combine rare materials and powerful magics far beyond the reach of a lesser techno-machina enthusiast would be capable of, which only help fuel the fire of his modest legend.

Having a natural affinity with machines and magical tools, Zark sought out the fabricator's guild long before he was even of an age to petition for admittance. He devoured knowledge and secret methodology that some vetrans were afraid to seek, learning the lost art of gunsmithing on the side as his studies of the more reliable magics proceeded unhindered. Once he learned the secrets of the homunculus, and finally crafted his trusty companion Bangarang, he figured it was time to see what the rest of the realm could teach him during the summer break from the guild. He still wants to learn the mysteries of the golem and the ring, though the call of becoming more familiar with the gunmaster's art has ruined more than a few fitful night's rest.

He is on his way to the ferry to deliver some design plans to a field agent of the fabricator's guild named Amblin. Supposedly this guild lieutenant is doing some ground-breaking work with dragonshards, and Boom-boom is eager to find out how much bigger the booms can get using this unstable mineral.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 1, 2013)

I know I've been pretty quiet, but I'm making good progress on an Inquisitor and should have something worth posting tomorrow.


----------



## Davachido (May 2, 2013)

@Vertexx69 you might want to check your homunculus stats again, 142 hp seems a smidge high. The saves also look off considering they are twice your own and he's got 3 hitdice. His FF AC is higher than his normal AC as well. Also for the sake of tactics when we get round to fighting, you do realize the homunculus's first round every combat is set up for a full round action and be planted?


----------



## 81Dagon (May 2, 2013)

*Vertexx*: I'm not sure, I'll need to take a closer look at it and that's not likely to happen until tomorrow because of work. 

*Scotley*: No worries, thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 2, 2013)

Yeah I just copied over the only other companion block I had, from my lvl 10 druid around 3:30am, thats why I called it a draft ;p setting up the cradle takes a full action if you're carrying around the gun with the stand broken down in a pack. This gun is self propelled and flying so it's stand is always set up. Since its flying it can't be knocked prone.


----------



## 81Dagon (May 2, 2013)

Vertexx69 said:


> Yeah I just copied over the only other companion block I had, from my lvl 10 druid around 3:30am, thats why I called it a draft ;p setting up the cradle takes a full action if you're carrying around the gun with the stand broken down in a pack. This gun is self propelled and flying so it's stand is always set up. Since its flying it can't be knocked prone.



Haven't finished going through everything else, but I'd like to touch on this right now. The Arbalester is explicitly created out of a crossbow and cannot be seperated from it. I have never seen any rules allow one to be made with another weapon. Furthermore, the Hackbuck requires a stable platform to fire from, just like a Hackbuck in real life. There is no way that a flying creature would be able to provide such stability while remaining in the air. Sorry.


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 2, 2013)

I figured since they make you pay for the weapon separately, and the Artificer is the one building it from scratch anyway, the arbalester homunculus could be built into any ranged weapon that fires a projectile, and the steam-punky, victorian era gun seems more Eberron to me. In the picture of the Arbalester its not even a crossbow, its a shortbow. The hackbut could be fired while flying, it would just take the standard -4 penalty, and since guns target touch AC I was fine with it.

But if it has to be a crossbow, can I at least make it large sized so it deals acceptable damage? 

I know it seems like I'm being difficult, but I'm just trying to come up with something interesting and new. I thought a crazy goblin artificer riding around on a homunculus cannon would be cool and really fit into the technologically advanced world of this Eberron/Pathfinder homebrew game.


----------



## 81Dagon (May 2, 2013)

I am sorry if you feel that way. I am not trying to be obtuse, I am trying to ensure everything runs smoothly once the game starts. I have sent you a PM and hopefully we can resolve this there. If so, you are still more than welcome to join us once the game begins.


----------



## Scotley (May 2, 2013)

Albion Drury is a casualty of the Last War. His body has few enough scars and he still gets up each day and goes about his business, but much of who he was is lost. A native of Cyre, he had a young pretty wife and a new baby while off at war. That was before the Day of Mourning. 

He was a bright and likeably lad who had been a favorite of the local priest of the Sovereign Host, Father Ebere as a schoolboy. The old priest saw a lad of talent and while the boy was not interested in the life of priest he was at least able to secure him appointment to be trained as an Inquisitor.  Young Albion was a quick study and the trainers realized that his quick wits and easy manner made him a natural for undercover work. He completed his training and the order looked for an appropriate mission for him. All the while he was wooing a local girl, Markette, a talented young painter apprenticed with House Phiarlan, and as is often the way of such things when it became clear his duty would take him away into danger they wed. The lass quickly conceived a child, but Albion was sent out before the child was born.

In the war the Sovereign Host was largely neutral, but in time of war many dark deeds are preformed and once good folk sometimes turn to evil. Albion’s youth and seemingly guileless nature allowed him to easily infiltrate various dark cabals and underground cults. He was very good at his work and many a dark enterprise was uncovered by his efforts. During this time he only got leave to go home and see his wife and child once. This warm love at home kept him going through the horrors of war. He often saw people at their vilest and most base. At the same time he lived and worked alongside folk that were companions and even in a sense friends despite the wicked acts they sometimes committed. Ultimately, he had to betray them in order to root out their evil and heresy. 

He took on many roles working under cover. A position was secured for him with House Orien as a freelance courier which allowed Albion to have reason to travel many places and often be looking for work in new places with the excuse that his commission was complete and the House had no outbound job for him. As time went on, Albion increasingly played hard drinking cigar chain-smoking men of course tastes. He told himself it was only to be better at undercover work, but increasingly this is who he was becoming. He has been a mercenary soldier, an apprentice shopkeep and many others. 
His life was ever changing. The one constant in his life was the family he had back home. All the changed on the Day of Mourning. He hoped against hope as the rumors of the Mournland and the horrors within spread. Eventually, he was able to journey deep into the Mournland near the Glowing Chasm. He returned alone and broken. He has never spoken of what horrors he saw there. He has said that he found his wife and child, but no more on the subject. He was never the same after that. In his mind he has questioned his faith and his place in the world. In darker moments he has been known to contemplate the Dark Six and their role in the Sovereign Host. He sometimes has strange dreams of darkness and sometimes fears that he has inadvertently become a vassal of the Traveler. 

Following the War, the church has had more Inquisitors than jobs for them and Albion has had too much time on his hands. Falling back on an old cover he has worked security on the Lightning Rail for House Orien. 

Finally, he has been called back to work. The church has become aware of disturbing rumors coming out of Q’barra. Old items and possibly sites of worship lost since the Age of Demons have begun to surface as more people venture their looking to find treasure and Dragonshards. Albion has been given a mission to travel to Drellin’s Ferry and follow up on these rumors. His cover is that of a mercenary courier. 

Goals--Albion's goal is to find a place where he belongs and my goal for him is to resolve his crisis of faith.


----------



## 81Dagon (May 3, 2013)

*Scotley and Vertexx:* Both very cool backgrounds. They will definitely create some interesting interactions with the greater storyline.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 3, 2013)

I'm gonna have to bow out of this one - it looks like a great game, and I'm impressed with what I've seen of your style so far, 81Dagon. I just don't have the time to give another game the attention it needs right now. Best of luck to you guys, hope it turns out great for you!


----------



## 81Dagon (May 3, 2013)

That's too bad, I was looking to a dinosaur riding goblin. I totally understand the feeling though. Thanks for the wishes!


----------



## Shayuri (May 3, 2013)

No dinosaur rider in Eberron? Unthinkable.

Coming soon; a dinosaur riding halfling sorceror! BWAH.

....

Hm. Or maybe a dinosauresque eidolon riding halfling summoner?

HMMM!


----------



## Kaodi (May 3, 2013)

Equipment, as well as his usually list of prepared spells, have now been added in. A fair amount of money was sunk into extra spells written into his spellbook.

[sblock=Sark]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Changeling
Class: Fighter 1/Rogue 1/Wizard 3
Level: 5
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
Languages: Common, Dwarven, Goblin, Elven
Deity: The Traveller[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 15
DEX: 15
CON: 12
INT: 16
WIS: 10
CHA: 11[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 35 = [1d10+1d8+3d6=27] + 5 (CON) + 0 (misc) + 3 (favored class)
AC: 17 = 10 + 4 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 2 (DEX) + 1 (misc)
AC Touch: 13 = 10 + 2 (DEX) + 1 (misc)
AC Flatfooted: 15 = 10 + 4 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 1 (misc)
INIT: +6 = +2 (DEX) + 4 (misc)
BAB: +2 = +1 (fighter) +0 (rogue) +1 (wizard)
CMB: +4 = +2 (STR) + 2 (BAB)
CMD: 16 = 10 + 2 (STR) + 2 (DEX) + 2 (BAB)
Fort: +5 = +3 (base) + 1 (CON) + 1 (misc)
Reflex: +6 = +3 (base) + 2 (DEX) + 1 (misc)
Will: +4 = +3 (base) + 0 (WILL) + 1 (misc)
Speed: 30 ft.
Damage Reduction: None
Spell Resistance: None
Spell Failure: 10% (0% w/swift action)[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
+1 Shortsword (melee): +5 = +2 (BAB) + 2 (STR or DEX) + 1 (misc)/ DMG = 1d6+3(P), CRIT 19-20x2
MW Composite Shortbow [+2 Str] (ranged): +5 = +2 (BAB) + 2 (DEX) + 1 (misc)/DMG = 1d6+2(P), CRIT 20x3
Dagger (melee): +4 = +2 (BAB) + 2 (STR or DEX)/ DMG = 1d4+2(P or S), CRIT 19-20x2
[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
+2 Int
+2 Racial Saves vs.  Sleep and Charm Effects
+2 Racial Bonus on Bluff, Intimidate, Sense Motive
Natural Linguist
Minor Shape Change (Su)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
Proficient w/ All Simple and Martial Weapons, Armour, and Shields
Sneak Attack +1d6, Trapfinding
Arcane Bond (Ring)[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats & Traits]
1st lvl- Quick Change
Bonus Ftr- Weapon Finesse
Bonus Wiz- Scribe Scroll
3rd lvl- Improved Initiative
5th lvl- Arcane Armour Training

Traits:
a) Magical Knack
b) Fast-Talker[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 31 = [0 (class) + 03 (INT)] x 00 (LvL) + 00 (misc) + 00 (Favored Class)
Max Ranks: 05 
ACP: -0

Skills:
() = class skill
^ = trained only

```
Total                      Stat   Rank  CS  Misc  ACP
+02 =  Acrobatics          +02    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+03 =  Appraise            +03    +00   +0  +00        INT
+11 =  Bluff               +00    +05   +3  +03        CHA
+02 =  Climb               +02    +00   +0  +00   -0   STR
+03 =  Craft:_____         +03    +00   +0  +00        INT
+04 =  Diplomacy           +00    +01   +3  +00        CHA
+07 =  Disable Device^     +02    +02   +3  +00   -0   DEX
+08 =  Disguise            +00    +05   +3  +10        CHA
+07 =  Escape Artist       +02    +02   +3  +00   -0   DEX
+02 =  Fly                 +02    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+na =  Handle Animal^      +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+04 =  Heal                +00    +01   +3  +00        WIS
+06 =  Intimidate          +00    +01   +3  +02        CHA
+09 =  Know:Arcana^        +03    +03   +3  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Dungeoneering^ +03    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Engineering^   +03    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Geography^     +03    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:History^       +03    +00   +0  +00        INT
+07 =  Know:Local^         +03    +01   +3  +00        INT
+07 =  Know:Nature^        +03    +01   +3  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Nobility^      +03    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Planes^        +03    +00   +0  +00        INT
+07 =  Know:Religion^      +03    +01   +3  +00        INT
+na =  Linguistics^        +03    +00   +0  +00        INT
+04 =  Perception          +00    +01   +3  +00        WIS
+00 =  Perform:_____       +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+na =  Profession^:_____   +00    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+06 =  Ride                +02    +01   +3  +00   -0   DEX
+06 =  Sense Motive        +00    +01   +3  +02        WIS
+na =  Sleight of Hand^    +02    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+09 =  Spellcraft^         +03    +03   +3  +00        INT
+06 =  Stealth             +02    +01   +3  +00   -0   DEX
+04 =  Survival            +00    +01   +3  +00        WIS
+02 =  Swim                +02    +00   +0  +00   -0   STR
+na =  Use Magic Device^   +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spellcasting]
Caster Level 5, Concentration +6, DC 13 + Spell Level
Spells per Day 0 - at will, 1 - 3, 2 - 2
Spells in Book
2 - Alter self, Bull's Strength, Cat's Grace, Detect Thoughts, Fox's Cunning, Glitterdust, Invisibility, Protection From 

Arrows, Resist Energy, Scorching Ray, See Invisibility
1 - Charm Person, Comprehend Languages, Endure Elements, Enlarge Person, Expeditious Retreat, Feather Fall, Identify, Jump, 

Magic Aura, Magic Missile, Protection From Evil, Reduce Person, Shield, Shocking Grasp, True Strike
0 - All Standard Cantrips
Standard Spells Prepared
2 - Alter Self, Scorching Ray
1 - Magic Missile x 2, Shield
0 - Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Light, Mage Hand[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
Equipment                    Cost     Weight
Bonded Ring		          --       --
Mithral Chain Shirt	     1100 gp  12.5 lbs.  
Ring of Protection +1	     2000 gp       --
+1 Shortsword		     2310 gp     2 lbs.
MW Comp. Shortbow [+2]        525 gp     2 lbs.
Quiver w/20 Arrows              1 gp     3 lbs.
2 Daggers 			4 gp     2 lbs.
Cloak of Resistance +1       1000 gp     1 lb.
Handy Haversack              2000 gp     5 lbs.
- Spellbook		          --     3 lbs.
- Waterskin			1 gp     4 lbs.
- 14 Rations		        7 gp    14 lbs.
- MW Thieves' Tools	      100 gp     2 lbs.
- 50' Silk Rope		       10 gp     5 lbs.
- Grappling Hook		1 gp     4 lbs.
- Bedroll		        1 sp     5 lbs.
- Whetstone		        2 cp     1 lb.
- Crowbar 			2 gp     5 lbs.
- Spade			        2 gp     8 lbs.
- 2 Sacks		        2 sp     1 lb.
Belt Pouch		        1 gp    .5 lbs.
Sleeves of Many Garments      200 gp     1 lb.
Explorer's Outfit		  --	   --


Total weight carried: 28.5 lbs.
```
Treasure: 219 gp, 63 sp, 38 cp Gems:

Carrying Capacity:
light- 66
medium- 133
heavy- 200[/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Age: 26
Height: 5'10"
Weight: 170
Hair Color: White
Eye Color: White
Skin Color: White
Appearance: Pale
Demeanor: Neutral[/sblock] 
[sblock=Background]... [/sblock]
[sblock=Adventure Notes] None yet[/sblock]
[sblock=Level Ups]
Level 6
Class:
BAB: +0 to +0
Fort: +0 to +0
Ref: +0 to +0
Will: +0 to +0
Feat:
Class Features:
HP: +?? = (1d?? - 2 = ?) + 0 [CON] + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skill Ranks: +?? = +?? (Class) + 0 (misc) + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skills:
Favored Class Bonus:[/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (May 3, 2013)

Okay, here are how things are shaping up for the party: 

Kaodi's CN changeling rogue/fighter/wizard (complete)
Davachido's CG human seeker (complete) 
Vertexx's N goblin artificer (background complete, finalizing stats)
Scotley's inquisitor (background complete)
Shayuri's dinosaur-riding halfling sorcerer or summoner (in-progress)

Hopefully this means we can get everything up and running soon. I am very excited for this, you've come up with some backstories that will interact very well with each other as well as the framing story I've come up with. 

*Shayuri*: Tough choice. Both could have some very cool ideas behind them. 

*Kaodi*: Don't forget to copy that wonderful background into your character sheet!


----------



## Shayuri (May 3, 2013)

Oof...do we not have a healer?

I could do an oracle too, but probably not a dinosaur-riding one. Unless it was just a normal mount. Hm.

But a summoner can summon celestials who can heal, later on...maybe it'll be okay.


----------



## 81Dagon (May 3, 2013)

The artificer could pick up some of the slack. RHoD can be fair, but tough and my conversion to pathfinder has made some parts nastier. The Oracle may not be a bad idea, but do as you think best.


----------



## Scotley (May 3, 2013)

As an Inquisitor, my Character will have a little healing ability.


----------



## Davachido (May 3, 2013)

As basically I'm a martial character my healing is non-existant. To be fair though in combat healing unless really dire is not so great, with an artificer and UMD we can easily make lots and lots of cheap CLW wands. I'd say we agree to all pool a little bit of money every so often to get us some wands so we can heal up between fights (or infernal healing wands if GM allows). That way people can play what they like and we don't need a healbot, I don't like it when people are put into that duty feels like a cop out. Though that's my two cents, cheap healing wands since we have the opportunity.

(Also two characters named Albion weee, I think I'll just go by White until I end up using my character's actual name.)


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 4, 2013)

Well here he is complete. 
I was wondering if I knew any of the other characters, could I use my ungodly item creation and their money to make them potions and/or scrolls? You know, the little stuff. I can make up to 4 lvl 1 poitions or lvl 2 scrolls per day. But unfortunately I don't have craft Wand yet, (I get it at 7th lvl). I could also make 4 more healing belts in 4 days of crafting at the paltry cost of 220g each in Newthrone, the same price as I can make a single CSW potion for at 5th caster lvl, but it heals 2d8 3X a day.

[sblock=Boom-boom]Name: Zark "Boom-Boom" Ryder, A.K.A. Bazooka Zark
Class: Artificer
Race: Goblin (Humanoid, Goblinoid)
Size: Small
Gender: Male
Alignment: Neutral


```
Str: 08 -1 (10, -2R)                     Level: 5               XP: 15,000
Dex: 18 +4 (14, +4R)                     BAB: +3                HP: 39 (9+4d6+12)
Con: 14 +2 (14)                          CMB/CMD: -2/+12        Dmg Red: -/-
Int: 18 +4 (17, +1L)                     Speed: 30', 20'Fly (G) Spell Res: -
Wis: 07 -2 (07)                          Init: +4               Spell Save: -
Cha: 09 -1 (11, -2R)                     ACP: -1                Spell Fail: -

                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:              10    +7    +3    +4    +1    +0   (+0)   25(30)
Touch: 15(20)          Flatfooted: 21(26)

                         Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      1    +2    +1    +4
Ref:                       1    +4    +1    +6
Will:                      4    -2    +1    +3

Weapon                  Attack     Damage     Critical   Range 
Bomb                     +8RT   3d6+4 Fire       X2       20
+1 Small Light Crossbow   +9       2d6+1      19-20/X2    80
+1 Large Light Crossbow   +9       2d6+1      19-20/X2    80

Languages: Common, Goblin, Elven, Draconic, Giant

Abilities:
Darkvision 60'
Fast
Skilled
Small
Artificer Knowledge
Item Creation
Disable Trap
Retain Essence
Infusions: 4/4/2
Bombs 9/9, Ref DC17 for splash

Feats:
- Scribe Scroll (Bonus Artificer1)
1 Mounted Combat
- Brew Potion (Bonus Artificer2)
3 Extra Discovery (Vestigial Limb)
- Craft Wondrous Item (Bonus Artificer3)
- Extraordinary Artisan (Bonus Artificer4)
- Craft Homunculus (Bonus Artificer4)
5 Improved Homunculus
- Craft Magic Weapons and Armor (Bonus Artificer5)

Traits:
(Magic) Hedge Magician (-5% Item creation cost) 
and
(Regional) Dusk Agent (buy materials 10% cheaper, 
sell materials for 10% more in home town)

Skill Points: 40       Max Ranks: 5
Skills                Total   Rank     CS   Ability  ACP  Misc
Acrobatics              04     0       0       4          +0
Appraise                00     0       0 C     4          +0
Bluff                   -1     0       0      -1          +0
Climb                   -1     0       0      -1          +0
Craft (Smith)           14     5       3 C     4          +2
Craft (Weave)           14     5       3 C     4          +2
Diplomacy               04     0       0      -1          +0
Disable Device          14     5       3 C     4          +2
Disguise                00     0       0      -1          +0
Escape Artist           04     0       0 C     4          +0
Fly                     00     0       0       4          +0
Handle Animal           00     0       0      -1          +0
Heal                    00     0       0      -2          +0
Intimidate              00     0       0      -1          +0
Knowledge (Arcana)      14     2       3 C     4          +5
Knowledge (Dungeoneerng)       0       0       4          +0
Knowledge (Engineering) 14     2       3 C     4          +5
Knowledge (Geography)          0       0       4          +0
Knowledge (History)            0       0       4          +0
Knowledge (Local)              0       0       4          +0
Knowledge (Nature)             0       0       4          +0
Knowledge (Nobility)           0       0       4          +0
Knowledge (Planes)      14     2       3 C     4          +5
Knowledge (Religion)           0       0       4          +0
Linguistics                    0       0 C     4          +0
Perception              06     5       3 C    -2          +0
Perform                        0       0      -1          +0
Profession (Scribe)            0       0 C    -2          +0
Ride                    15     2       3 C     4          +6
Sense Motive                   0       0 C    -2          +0
Sleight of Hand                0       0       4          +0
Spellcraft              14     5       3 C     4          +2
Stealth                 16     4       3 C     4          +4
Survival                -2     0       0      -2          +0
Swim                    -2     0       0      -1    -1    +0
Use Magic Device        07     3       3 C    -1          +2

Equipment:  (10,500g)              Cost   Weight  My creation cost
Bangarang
Flying Cannon Improved Homunculus (Arbelester)
+1 Large Light Crossbow          1,370g   8lbs      711g
- Quiver X20
3HD Homunculus                   5,250g           3,150g
Handy Haversack                  1,800g   2lbs
- MW Exotic Saddle                  72g

+1 Small Light Crossbow          1,317g   2lbs      690g
- Lesser Fire Assualt Crystal    3,000g   -         877g
- Quiver X20
+1 Mithral Breastplate           5,350g   7.5lbs  1,235g
+1 Heavy steel Shield            1,170g   7.5lbs    348g
- Lesser Arrow Deflect Crystal   2,500g             732g
+1 Cloak of Resistance           1,000g   1lbs      292g
Adventurers Outfit                   1g   1lbs
Healing Belt 3/3 a day             750g   1lbs      220g

(In HH)
MW Thieves Tools                   100g   1lbs       22g
MW Spellcraft Tool                  45g   1lbs
MW Atrisan Tools                    50g
- Rations X2                         2g   2lbs
- Waterskin                          1g   4lbs
- CLW Potion X2                    100g   2lbs       30g
- 4g

Total Weight: 15lbs

[sblock=Homunculus]Bangarang
Improved Arbelester Large Light Crossbow
Tiny Construct (Medium Gun)
Hit Dice: 3d10 (15 hp)
Initiative: +4
Speed: 10', 20' Fly (good)
Armor Class: 18 (10, +4 Dex, +2 natural, +0 armor, +2 size), T16, FF14
Base Attack: +2
Attack: Slam +3 Melee (1d4-1)
Full Attack: +10RT (2d6+1) 80'
Space/Reach: 5 ft./0 ft.
Saves: Fort +1, Ref +5, Will +1
Abilities: Str 8, Dex 19, Con --, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 7
Skills: Acrobatics+14, Perception +10, Fly +10
Feats: Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot
Gear: Handy Haversack, Exotic Riding Saddle
[/sblock]
                           Lgt   Med     Hvy     Lift    Push
Max Weight:                13   14–26   27–40    120     200

Age: 6 
Height: 2'1"
Weight: 12lbs
Eyes: Yellow as his Teeth
Hair: Blond
Skin: Blue
```
Appearance: 
This tiny blue goblin is quite below average in both height and weight. His beady yellow eyes match his crusty yellow teeth, and the tufts of yellow-blond hair that stick out over his ears almost perfectly. His custom armor and shield are tinted blue to match the medium sized cannon he rides through the air. Bangarang is an improved flying arbelester homunculus, built into a custom crossbow cannon. Stylized as much of the artificer's work is with gears, crystals and steam pipes, all decked out with gold and silver filegree detailing. The cannon has a face with crystal eyes that scan the area for enemies and a pair of down angled wings that do more for the form of the cannon that the function of its flight.

Demeanor: 
Zark seems to careen through life's challenges rather than sitting back to see what happens. Nobody seems to get his over-analitical sense of humor, but it always makes him laugh. His savant level mastery of artificing leaves many wondering how he is even still alive, but his ingenious machinations speak for themselves on the battlefield. Boom-Boom, as he is affectionately known, likes to see people wide eyed with awe, though looks of horror, confusion, disgust and revulsion all look like awe to him.

Background: 
Growing up in the capital of Qbarra gave this technosavy goblin a finger on the pulse of the nation's dealings and plugged him directly into close quarters with many of the movers and shakers of the country. His proclivities gained him audience with those his lowly station as a goblin would not have allowed contact. He used his connections to gather and combine rare materials and powerful magics far beyond the reach of a lesser techno-machina enthusiast would be capable of, which only helped fuel the fire of his modest legend.

Having a natural affinity with machines and magical tools, Zark sought out the fabricator's guild long before he was even of an age to petition for admittance. He devoured knowledge and secret methodology that some vetrans were afraid to seek, learning lost arts on the side as his studies of the more reliable magics proceeded unhindered. Once he learned the secrets of the homunculus, and finally crafted his trusty companion Bangarang, he figured it was time to see what the rest of the realm could teach him during the summer break from the guild. He still wants to learn the mysteries of the golem and the ring, though the call of becoming more familiar with the grafter's art has ruined more than a few fitful night's rest.

He is on his way to the ferry to deliver some design plans to a field agent of the fabricator's guild named Amblin. Supposedly this guild lieutenant is doing some ground-breaking work with dragonshards, and Boom-boom is eager to find out how much bigger the booms can get using this unstable mineral.

Item Creation Cost Formula:

Mundane or base items I can craft
Base price X 0.75(0.65 in Newthrone)/3

Magic
Base price X 0.75(0.65 in Newthrone) X 0.45

Potions 
lvl1 15g
lvl2 88g
lvl3 220g

Scrolls
lvl1 8g
lvl2 44g
lvl3 110g

Dedicated Wright 615g[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (May 4, 2013)

*Vertexx*: I'm not sure I follow how you'll create that many items in a day. I'm willing to waive the limit of one magic item per day, but creating a scroll or potion still requires at least two hours and you can only spend a maximum of 8 hours a day crafting. Anyhow, if other people want to give you some of their money to allow you to do some crafting before you set out, that's up to you guys. 

*Everyone*: Davachindo's point is a good one, and it is one of the nice things about having an artificer in the party.


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 4, 2013)

Yup you're totally right, I forgot the little minimum 2 hour thing for spell completion items, and was basing my numbers off the strait 1000g per 8 hours. I have adjusted the numbers accordingly. Would you allow the accelerated crafting option (+5 DC to cut time req in half, ie: 1 hour) to work for spell completion items with a base price less than 250g?


----------



## 81Dagon (May 4, 2013)

No worries. Accelerated crafting is fine by me. 

*Everyone*: I don't know if anyone is interested, but here's a quick summery of the races that can have children with other races in my Eberron. The biggest change is for half-orcs, who breed true, but can also breed with any other humanoid race, from humans, to goblins, to halflings to bugbears (although why they would want to is a good reason).

All of these would be relatively common knowledge, and while I don't think it will play a huge role, it might, and I thought I should let you know. 
[sblock=Reproduction and genetics in Eberron]
*Changelings* 


Can breed with any humanoid
Always produces a changeling
Only race that overrides half-orc genetics

*Half-Orc*


Can breed with any humanoid not of the reptilian subtype
Always produces a half orc, unless the mate is a changeling

*Half-Elf*


Can breed with humans, half-elves and elves
Humans can produce another human or a half-elf
Elves and half-elves produce more half-elves

*Shifters *


Can breed with humans and always produce shifters

*Kalashtar*


Can breed with humans
If the gender is the same as the kalashtar parent, the child is kalashtar, otherwise it is human
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 4, 2013)

Heh, sorry Davachido, guess I should have read the character posts a little more carefully. I'll change my characters name. No worries. I think cheap healing wands would be great and I'm willing to kick in a few coins. Money's a little tight for me, but I should be able to come up with a couple hundred if needed.


----------



## Shayuri (May 4, 2013)

Hm. An Oracle of Nature can still have a bonded mount...but it has a very limited list of what's available. No dinosaurs. BOO.

I could go druid though. But then I lose the halfling stat bonus. BOO!


----------



## 81Dagon (May 5, 2013)

Shayuri said:


> Hm. An Oracle of Nature can still have a bonded mount...but it has a very limited list of what's available. No dinosaurs. BOO.
> 
> I could go druid though. But then I lose the halfling stat bonus. BOO!




I'd be willing to rule that a halfling Oracle of Nature of at least 4th level from the Talenta Plains would be able to take an Ankylosaurus or Brachiosaurus as their bonded mount instead.
*
Everyone:*
On other thing to be aware, because it will be helpful, especially for those of you who craft things. Q'barra is known for two special types of Dragonshards, specifically, Eberron Dragonshards. These are known as Dusk and Dawn shards. They are rarer, but also more magically powerful than typical dragonshards. They can be included as component as part of the creation as a magical item and for every 100 gp of dawn and or dusk shards included, the crafter gains +1 on their skill check to finish the item's creation. The catch is that while the shards cost 100 gp, they only count as 50 gp of components. So if you were enchanting a masterwork dagger to become _+1 _the market price of the enchantment is 1000gp, so the crafting price is 500 gp (if you aren't a gun riding goblin). If you purchase 200 gp worth of dawn shards, you could use those shards as part of the item creation gaining the +2 to the skill check to complete the enchantment, but you would still have to purchase another 400gp in material components. As a result of the cost, most people try an harvest their own dragonshards instead, which carries it own risks. The maximum bonus you can gain through this method is +3 and depending on the type of magic item, they may also have some other effects. 

Sound good, fair and/or useful?


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 5, 2013)

So if I'm understanding this, using these dawn or dusk shards essentially cuts the base price for magic items in half, before any other discounts, in addition to the plus to your enchanting check? Or are the numbers just off? The normal market cost for a +1 weapon is 2,000g with a crafting cost of 1,000g without these wondrous dragonshards or any other discounts. Are they from a book?


----------



## Shayuri (May 5, 2013)

Hm. Angling for a Deionychus...but I can always go druid for that. Or just bite the bullet and stick with sorceror/summoner depending on the build I pick.

Sorry for the waffling.


----------



## 81Dagon (May 6, 2013)

Vertexx69 said:


> So if I'm understanding this, using these dawn or dusk shards essentially cuts the base price for magic items in half, before any other discounts, in addition to the plus to your enchanting check? Or are the numbers just off? The normal market cost for a +1 weapon is 2,000g with a crafting cost of 1,000g without these wondrous dragonshards or any other discounts. Are they from a book?




My bad. I was super tired last night after a killer leg workout and used the numbers for armour when I thought weapon. Here's another way of writing it, since I realized the first was overly convoluted and the cost doesn't work the way I wanted it to. 

Specialized Eberron dragonshards known as dawn and dusk shards are only found in Q'barra, and can be used to enhance the creation of magic items. Each 100 gp of these dragonshards used in the item's creation grants the creator a +1 bonus to the skill check at end of item creation. These are in addition to the regular price of crafting. (the underlined section is a change)

For example, the cost buying a +1 sword is 2000 gp above the base price, so the crafting price is 1000gp. By adding 200 gp of dusk and/or dawn shard, a crafter adds +2 to the final skill check to finish the item. 

Sorry for the confusion. Questions? Comments? Fair?

Dawn and Dusk shards are canon, but they are from a DDI article by Keith Baker, so they don't have quite the same abilities, which are intentionally vague. I'd rather not say which one, as there are a number of plots that are based off the that article and I would kind of like them to stay as secret as possible until the appropriate time.




Shayuri said:


> Hm. Angling for a Deionychus...but I can always go druid for that. Or just bite the bullet and stick with sorceror/summoner depending on the build I pick.
> 
> 
> Sorry for the waffling.



I'd allow that at 7th level. Which actually shouldn't take too long comparatively.


----------



## Shayuri (May 6, 2013)

Ahh, I see how it works. So the shards are kind of pointless on cheapie items, but make expensive, difficult items potentially much easier to make for a cost that is proportionally less the costlier the item is.

1000gp in shards for +10 to make a +1 sword is silly. 1000gp for +10 to make a Vest of the Archmagi...substantially less so.


----------



## 81Dagon (May 6, 2013)

Shayuri said:


> Ahh, I see how it works. So the shards are kind of pointless on cheapie items, but make expensive, difficult items potentially much easier to make for a cost that is proportionally less the costlier the item is.
> 
> 1000gp in shards for +10 to make a +1 sword is silly. 1000gp for +10 to make a Vest of the Archmagi...substantially less so.



Bingo, although acquiring 1000 gp in those highly rare shards all at once may be an adventure in and of itself...


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 6, 2013)

Roger that, all good.


----------



## 81Dagon (May 6, 2013)

Okay, I think we are just waiting on Scotley and Shayuri then.


----------



## Scotley (May 6, 2013)

81Dagon said:


> Okay, I think we are just waiting on Scotley and Shayuri then.




Okay, guess I better get busy. He's about 80% complete.


----------



## Davachido (May 6, 2013)

Shard rules sound good to me. 
 [MENTION=48854]Vertexx69[/MENTION]: I'll more than happily pay you the 220g for one of those belts. I don't have much money as my built requires a +2 weapon but some healing items are always good.


----------



## Scotley (May 6, 2013)

Okay, here's a nearly complete draft. I just need to write up a description. 

Albion Drury

NG Human Inquisitor
STR: 14 (3points) +1 level 4
DEX: 15 (3points) +2 magic
CON: 12 (2points)
INT: 12 (2 points)
WIS: 16 (5 points) +2 race
CHA: 14 (5 points)

HP: 38=8+(4levelsx5(average+1)+5CON+5 Favored Class Bonus
SPEED: 30’+10Domain-10’Medium Armor
INITIATIVE: +2DEX+3WIS+1feat
AC: 20 FF: 17 TCH: 12 
SAVES: Reflex +3 Fort +5 Will +7
BAB: +3 CMB: +5 CMD: 17
COMBAT INFO:

+6 (+5 Power Attack/+4 Two Weapon/+3 PA and 2W) +1 Elysian Bronze Longsword  1d8+3(magical beast or monstrous humanoid)(+5 power attack) 19-20/x2 S

+6 (+5 Power Attack/+4 Two Weapon/+3 PA and 2W) MW Spiked Shield, Light 1d4+1 (+2 Power Attack) 20/x2 P

+6 MW Mighty Composite Longbow 1d8+2 20/x3 P R110’

[sblock=RACE: Human]
•Ability Score Racial Traits: Human characters gain a +2 racial bonus to one ability score of their choice at creation to represent their varied nature.
•Size: Humans are Medium creatures and thus receive no bonuses or penalties due to their size.
•Base Speed: Humans have a base speed of 30 feet.
•Languages: Humans begin play speaking Common. Humans with high Intelligence scores can choose any languages they want (except secret languages, such as Druidic).
•Bonus Feat: Humans select one extra feat at 1st level.
•Skills: Humans gain an additional skill rank at first level and one additional rank whenever they gain a level.[/sblock]

[sblock=CLASS: Inquisitor]
•Spells: An inquisitor casts divine spells drawn from the inquisitor spell list. She can cast any spell she knows at any time without preparing it ahead of time, assuming she has not yet used up her allotment of spells per day for the spell’s level.
To learn or cast a spell, an inquisitor must have a Wisdom score equal to at least 10 + the spell level. The Difficulty Class for a saving throw against an inquisitor’s spell is 10 + the spell level + the inquisitor’s Wisdom modifier.
An inquisitor can cast only a certain number of spells of each spell level each day. Her base daily spell allotment is given on Table: Inquisitor. In addition, she receives bonus spells per day if she has a high Wisdom score (see Table: Ability Modifiers and Bonus Spells).

•Orisons: Inquisitors learn a number of orisons, or 0-level spells, as noted on Table: Inquisitor Spells Known. These spells are cast like any other spell, but they are not expended when cast and may be used again. Orisons prepared using other spell slots, such as those due to metamagic feats, are expended normally.

•Domain: Like a cleric’s deity, an inquisitor’s deity influences her alignment, what magic she can perform, and her values. Although not as tied to the tenets of the deity as a cleric, an inquisitor must still hold such guidelines in high regard, despite that fact she can go against them if it serves the greater good of the faith. An inquisitor can select one domain from among those belonging to her deity. She can select an alignment domain only if her alignment matches that domain. With the GM’s approval, an inquisitor can be devoted to an ideal instead of a deity, selecting one domain to represent her personal inclination and abilities. The restriction on alignment domains still applies.
Each domain grants a number of domain powers, depending on the level of the inquisitor. An inquisitor does not gain the bonus spells listed for each domain, nor does she gain bonus spell slots. The inquisitor uses her level as her effective cleric level when determining the power and effect of her domain powers. If the inquisitor has cleric levels, one of her two domain selections must be the same domain selected as an inquisitor. Levels of cleric and inquisitor stack for the purpose of determining domain powers and abilities, but not for bonus spells.
[sblock=DOMAIN: Travel (Exploration)]

Granted Powers: You are an explorer and find enlightenment in the simple joy of travel, be it by foot or conveyance or magic. Increase your base speed by 10 feet.

•Door Sight (Su): You can lay your hand upon any surface and see what is on the other side, as if using clairvoyance. Using this power takes 1 minute, during which time you must be touching the surface you want to see through. You can keep looking for as long as 10 minutes with each use of this power, but must touch the surface and take no other action the entire time. The surface cannot be thicker than 6 inches plus 1 inch per cleric level you possess. You can use this power a number of times per day equal to 3 + your Wisdom modifier.

•Dimensional Hop (Sp): At 8th level, you can teleport up to 10 feet per cleric level per day as a move action. This teleportation must be used in 5-foot increments and such movement does not provoke attacks of opportunity. You must have line of sight to your destination to use this ability. You can bring other willing creatures with you, but you must expend an equal amount of distance for each creature brought.
[/sblock]

•Judgment (Su)
Starting at 1st level, an inquisitor can pronounce judgment upon her foes as a swift action. Starting when the judgment is made, the inquisitor receives a bonus or special ability based on the type of judgment made.
At 1st level, an inquisitor can use this ability once per day. At 4th level and every three levels thereafter, the inquisitor can use this ability one additional time per day. Once activated, this ability lasts until the combat ends, at which point all of the bonuses immediately end. The inquisitor must participate in the combat to gain these bonuses. If she is frightened, panicked, paralyzed, stunned, unconscious, or otherwise prevented from participating in the combat, the ability does not end, but the bonuses do not resume until she can participate in the combat again.
When the inquisitor uses this ability, she must select one type of judgment to make. As a swift action, she can change this judgment to another type. If the inquisitor is evil, she receives profane bonuses instead of sacred, as appropriate. Neutral inquisitors must select profane or *sacred* bonuses. Once made, this choice cannot be changed.

•Destruction: The inquisitor is filled with divine wrath, gaining a +1 sacred bonus on all weapon damage rolls. This bonus increases by +1 for every three inquisitor levels she possesses.

•Healing: The inquisitor is surrounded by a healing light, gaining fast healing 1. This causes the inquisitor to heal 1 point of damage each round as long as the inquisitor is alive and the judgment lasts. The amount of healing increases by 1 point for every three inquisitor levels she possesses.

•Justice: This judgment spurs the inquisitor to seek justice, granting a +1 sacred bonus on all attack rolls. This bonus increases by +1 for every five inquisitor levels she possesses. At 10th level, this bonus is doubled on all attack rolls made to confirm critical hits.

•Piercing: This judgment gives the inquisitor great focus and makes her spells more potent. This benefit grants a +1 sacred bonus on concentration checks and caster level checks made to overcome a target’s spell resistance. This bonus increases by +1 for every three inquisitor levels she possesses.

•Protection: The inquisitor is surrounded by a protective aura, granting a +1 sacred bonus to Armor Class. This bonus increases by +1 for every five inquisitor levels she possesses. At 10th level, this bonus is doubled against attack rolls made to confirm critical hits against the inquisitor.

•Purity: The inquisitor is protected from the vile taint of her foes, gaining a +1 sacred bonus on all saving throws. This bonus increases by +1 for every five inquisitor levels she possesses. At 10th level, the bonus is doubled against curses, diseases, and poisons.

•Resiliency: This judgment makes the inquisitor resistant to harm, granting DR 1/magic. This DR increases by 1 for every five levels she possesses. At 10th level, this DR changes from magic to an alignment (chaotic, evil, good, or lawful) that is opposite the inquisitor’s. If she is neutral, the inquisitor does not receive this increase.

•Resistance: The inquisitor is shielded by a flickering aura, gaining 2 points of energy resistance against one energy type (acid, cold, electricity, fire, or sonic) chosen when the judgment is declared. The protection increases by 2 for every three inquisitor levels she possesses.

•Smiting: This judgment bathes the inquisitor’s weapons in a divine light. The inquisitor’s weapons count as magic for the purposes of bypassing damage reduction. At 6th level, the inquisitor’s weapons also count as one alignment type (chaotic, evil, good, or lawful) for the purpose of bypassing damage reduction. The type selected must match one of the inquisitor’s alignments. If the inquisitor is neutral, she does not receive this bonus. At 10th level, the inquisitor’s weapons also count as adamantine for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction (but not for reducing hardness).

•Second Judgment (Ex): (Pending) At 8th level, whenever an inquisitor uses her judgment ability, she selects two different judgments, instead of one. This only consumes one use of her judgment ability. As a swift action, she can change one of these judgments to another type.
Monster Lore (Ex):The inquisitor adds her Wisdom modifier on Knowledge skill checks in addition to her Intelligence modifier, when making skill checks to identify the abilities and weaknesses of creatures.

•Stern Gaze (Ex): Inquisitors are skilled at sensing deception and intimidating their foes. An inquisitor receives a morale bonus on all Intimidate and Sense Motive checks equal to 1/2 her inquisitor level (minimum +1).

•Cunning Initiative (Ex): At 2nd level, an inquisitor adds her Wisdom modifier on initiative checks, in addition to her Dexterity modifier.

•Detect Alignment (Sp): At will, an inquisitor can use detect chaos, detect evil, detect good, or detect law. She can only use one of these at any given time.

•Track (Ex): At 2nd level, an inquisitor adds half her level on Survival skill checks made to follow or identify tracks.

•Solo Tactics (Ex): At 3rd level, all of the inquisitor’s allies are treated as if they possessed the same teamwork feats as the inquisitor for the purpose of determining whether the inquisitor receives a bonus from her teamwork feats. Her allies do not receive any bonuses from these feats unless they actually possess the feats themselves. The allies’ positioning and actions must still meet the prerequisites listed in the teamwork feat for the inquisitor to receive the listed bonus.

•Teamwork Feat: At 3rd level, and every three levels thereafter, the inquisitor gains a bonus feat in addition to those gained from normal advancement. These bonus feats must be selected from those listed as teamwork feats. The inquisitor must meet the prerequisites of the selected bonus feat.

As a standard action, the inquisitor can choose to learn a new bonus teamwork feat in place of the most recent bonus teamwork feat she has already learned. In effect, the inquisitor loses the bonus feat in exchange for the new one. She can only change the most recent teamwork feat gained. Whenever she gains a new teamwork feat, the previous teamwork feat becomes set and cannot be changed again. An inquisitor can change her most recent teamwork feat a number of times per day equal to her Wisdom modifier.

•Bane (Su): At 5th level, an inquisitor can imbue one of her weapons with the bane weapon special ability as a swift action. She must select one creature type when she uses this ability (and a subtype if the creature type selected is humanoid or outsider). Once selected, the type can be changed as a swift action. This ability only functions while the inquisitor wields the weapon. If dropped or taken, the weapon resumes granting this ability if it is returned to the inquisitor before the duration expires. This ability lasts for a number of rounds per day equal to the inquisitor’s level. These rounds do not need to be consecutive.

•Discern Lies (Sp): At 5th level, an inquisitor can discern lies, as per the spell, for a number of rounds per day equal to her inquisitor level. These rounds do not need to be consecutive. Activating this ability is an immediate action.
[/sblock]

[sblock=FEATS] 
•1st: Improved Shield Bash (Combat) 
You can protect yourself with your shield, even if you use it to attack.
Prerequisite: Shield Proficiency
Benefit: When you perform a shield bash, you may still apply the shield's shield bonus to your AC.

•Human Bonus: Warrior Priest 
Your religion is both a shield and a weapon in battle.
Prerequisites: Ability to cast divine spells, domain or mystery class feature.
Benefit: You gain a +1 bonus on initiative checks and a +2 bonus on concentration checks made to cast a spell or use a spell-like ability when casting defensively or while grappled.

•3rd Two-Weapon Fighting
You can fight with a weapon wielded in each of your hands. You can make one extra attack each round with the secondary weapon.
Prerequisite: Dex 15.
Benefit: Your penalties on attack rolls for fighting with two weapons are reduced. The penalty for your primary hand lessens by 2 and the one for your off hand lessens by 6.

•Bonus Teamwork Feat 3rd: Precise Strike (Combat, Teamwork) 
You are skilled at striking where it counts, as long as an ally distracts your foe.
Prerequisites: Dex 13, base attack bonus +1.
Benefit: Whenever you and an ally who also has this feat are flanking the same the creature, you deal an additional 1d6 points of precision damage with each successful melee attack. This bonus damage stacks with other sources of precision damage, such as sneak attack. This bonus damage is not multiplied on a critical hit.

•5th: Power Attack (Combat) 
You can make exceptionally deadly melee attacks by sacrificing accuracy for strength.
Prerequisites: Str 13, base attack bonus +1.
Benefit: You can choose to take a –1 penalty on all melee attack rolls and combat maneuver checks to gain a +2 bonus on all melee damage rolls. This bonus to damage is increased by half (+50%) if you are making an attack with a two-handed weapon, a one handed weapon using two hands, or a primary natural weapon that adds 1-1/2 times your Strength modifier on damage rolls. This bonus to damage is halved (–50%) if you are making an attack with an off-hand weapon or secondary natural weapon. Increases at +4 bab. 

•7th: (Pending) Cornugon Smash (Combat) 
Prerequisites: Power Attack, Intimidate 6 ranks. 
Benefit: When you damage an opponent with a Power Attack, you may make an immediate Intimidate check as a free action to attempt to demoralize your opponent.
[/sblock]

[sblock=TRAITS 
•Patient Optimist--You gain a +2 trait bonus on Diplomacy checks to influence hostile or unfriendly creatures, and if you fail at such an attempt you may retry it once.

•Armor Expert-- When you wear armor of any sort, reduce that suit’s armor check penalty by 1, to a minimum check penalty of 0.
[/sblock]

[sblock=SKILLS]

5x(6+1INT+1Race)=40

Acrobatics: 2+2DEX-2ACP(No penalty on jump checks—MW agile breastplate)
Bluff: 5+3CS+1CHA
Climb: 1+3+2STR(No ACP--MW agile breastplate)
Craft: +1INT
Diplomacy: 5+3CS+1CHA
Disguise: 1+3CS+1CHA
Heal: 1+3CS+3WIS
Intimidate: 1+3CS+1CHA(+1/2level)
Knowledge (arcana): 1+3CS+1INT
Knowledge (dungeoneering): 1+3CS +1INT
Knowledge (nature): 1+3CS+1INT
Knowledge (planes): 1+3CS+1INT
Knowledge (religion): 1+3CS+1INT
Perception: 5+3CS+3WIS
Profession(soldier&merchant): 1+3CS +3WIS
Ride: 1+3CS+2DEX-2ACP
Sense Motive: 5+3CS+2 WIS(+1/2level)
Spellcraft: 1+3CS+1INT
Stealth: 1+3CS+2DEX-2ACP
Survival: 5+3CS+3WIS(+1/2level when tracking)
Swim: 1+3CS+2STR-2ACP
[/sblock]

[sblock=SPELLS]
Cantrips Unlimited, 1st Level 5, 2nd Level 3

Known: Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Read Magic, Stabilize, Virtue

1st Cure Light Wounds, Doom, Lend Judgment, Wrath

2nd Cure Moderate Wounds, Flames of the Faithful, Restoration

3rd (Pending 7th level)
[/sblock]

[sblock=EQUIPMENT]
Explorer’s Outfit
Soldier's Uniform 1 gp
+1 Elysian Bronze Longsword 3315 gp
+1 Agile Brestplate 1550 gp
Darkwood MW Quickdraw Light Wooden Shield with MW Spikes, Shield Sconce and Iron Holy symbol 579 gp
Dagger x2
Belt of Incredible Dexterity +2 4000 gp
MW Mighty (+2) Composite Longbow 600 gp 
-Quiver with 20 arrows 1 gp
MW Backpack 50 gp
-Bedroll and Blanket 6 gp
Spell Component Pouch 5 gp
Holy Symbol of the the Sovereign Host, Silver 25 gp
Waterskin 1 gp
Hip Flask 1 gp
-Whiskey, Oldlaw 10 gp
Rope, Hemp 50' 1 gp
Sunrod x5 10 gp
Flask of Holy Water 25 gp
Potion, Cure Light Wounds 50 gp
Cigars x20 5 gp

Light Horse, Combat Trained 110 gp
-Military Saddle 20 gp
-Saddle Bags 4 gp
-Bit and Bridle 2 gp
-Common Barding, Leather 40 gp

190 gp 3 sp 10 cp


[sblock=Elysian Bronze]First crafted in the deeps of time by the titans and bestowed as gifts to monster-slaying heroes among the lesser races, Elysian bronze retains the brazen coloration of its namesake but is as hard as steel. A weapon made of Elysian bronze adds a +1 bonus on weapon damage rolls against magical beasts and monstrous humanoids; this damage is multiplied on a critical hit. After a creature uses an Elysian bronze weapon to deal damage to a magical beast or monstrous humanoid, the wielder gains a +1 bonus on attack rolls against that specific creature type (for example, against chimeras, not all magical beasts) for the next 24 hours, or until the weapon deals damage to a different kind of magical beast or monstrous humanoid.[/sblock]	[/sblock]

[sblock=APPEARANCE]
Albion is a fairly ordinary looking human who has little trouble blending in. He looks a little older than his 28 years perhaps owing the stresses of the life he has lived. His sandy hair is flecked with gray and there are lines at the corners of his eyes. He looks about two weeks over due for a haircut and in need of a shave. He frequently smokes cheap cigars and always has a flask of whiskey handy. As a mercenary soldier he wears a breastplate and carries a small spiked shield emblazoned with the blessed iron Octogram symbol of the Sovereign Host. While his person is rough, his equipment is of high quality and the pack his is neatly organized. He wears a sword of classical design on his hip and a longbow and quiver at his shoulder. He rides an unremarkable gray horse with leather barding and a military style saddle.  
[/sblock]

[sblock=HISTORY/BACKGROUND/GOALS]
Albion Drury is a casualty of the Last War. His body has few enough scars and he still gets up each day and goes about his business, but much of who he was is lost. A native of Cyre, he had a young pretty wife and a new baby while off at war. That was before the Day of Mourning. 

He was a bright and likable lad who had been a favorite of the local priest of the Sovereign Host, Father Ebere as a schoolboy. The old priest saw a lad of talent and while the boy was not interested in the life of priest he was at least able to secure him appointment to be trained as an Inquisitor.  Young Albion was a quick study and the trainers realized that his quick wits and easy manner made him a natural for undercover work. He completed his training and the order looked for an appropriate mission for him. All the while he was wooing a local girl, Markette, a talented young painter apprenticed with House Phiarlan, and as is often the way of such things when it became clear his duty would take him away into danger they wed. The lass quickly conceived a child, but Albion was sent out before the child was born.

In the war the Sovereign Host was largely neutral, but in time of war many dark deeds are preformed and once good folk sometimes turn to evil. Albion’s youth and seemingly guileless nature allowed him to easily infiltrate various dark cabals and underground cults. He was very good at his work and many a dark enterprise was uncovered by his efforts. During this time he only got leave to go home and see his wife and child once. This warm love at home kept him going through the horrors of war. He often saw people at their vilest and most base. At the same time he lived and worked alongside folk that were companions and even in a sense friends despite the wicked acts they sometimes committed. Ultimately, he had to betray them in order to root out their evil and heresy. 

He took on many roles working under cover. A position was secured for him with House Orien as a freelance courier which allowed Albion to have reason to travel many places and often be looking for work in new places with the excuse that his commission was complete and the House had no outbound job for him. As time went on, Albion increasingly played hard drinking cigar chain-smoking men of course tastes. He told himself it was only to be better at undercover work, but increasingly this is who he was becoming. He has been a mercenary soldier, an apprentice shopkeep and many others. 
His life was ever changing. The one constant in his life was the family he had back home. All the changed on the Day of Mourning. He hoped against hope as the rumors of the Mournland and the horrors within spread. Eventually, he was able to journey deep into the Mournland near the Glowing Chasm. He returned alone and broken. He has never spoken of what horrors he saw there. He has said that he found his wife and child, but no more on the subject. He was never the same after that. In his mind he has questioned his faith and his place in the world. In darker moments he has been known to contemplate the Dark Six and their role in the Sovereign Host. He sometimes has strange dreams of darkness and sometimes fears that he has inadvertently become a vassal of the Traveler. 

Following the War, the church has had more Inquisitors than jobs for them and Albion has had too much time on his hands. Falling back on an old cover he has worked security on the Lightning Rail for House Orien. 

Finally, he has been called back to work. The church has become aware of disturbing rumors coming out of Q’barra. Old items and possibly sites of worship lost since the Age of Demons have begun to surface as more people venture their looking to find treasure and Dragonshards. Albion has been given a mission to travel to Drellin’s Ferry and follow up on these rumors. His cover is that of a mercenary courier. 

He is tasked with delivering a Cauldron of Plenty to Brother Derny to aid in charitable works. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 6, 2013)

@ scotley - the lvl 2 spell Inquisitors get is restoration, not the lesser version, so free bonus to you  They do this to make up for the fact that you don't get lvl 2 spells until lvl 4.


----------



## Scotley (May 7, 2013)

Vertexx69 said:


> @ scotley - the lvl 2 spell Inquisitors get is restoration, not the lesser version, so free bonus to you  They do this to make up for the fact that you don't get lvl 2 spells until lvl 4.




Thanks! Fixed it.


----------



## 81Dagon (May 8, 2013)

Just waiting for Shayuri then. Here's a proper map of the region, including Drellen's Ferry, for while we wait. If the resolution is too low, trying viewing just the image in a separate tab.

[sblock]


[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 8, 2013)

Okay, sorry for the delay. I have decided to throw caution to the wind and make a Summoner. 

Backstory Inna Nutshell: A halfling who was deemed too weak or was otherwise unfit for bonding with a dinosaur steed (perhaps this ties into her strange magical background) gets back at everyone by calling up the best dinosaur of them ALL! And it can talk and it's...not...really a dinosaur...so she kind of has to leave. Now she's trying to find out more about what she does, and what it means...and perhaps use that information to convince the others to take her back in. Assuming she doesn't find something better to do first...


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 9, 2013)

5th lvl is the best lvl to make a summoner at  since the eidolon has access to energy enhancement and flight evolutions. Don't forget infernal healing is on your spell list at lvl 1.


----------



## Shayuri (May 9, 2013)

Hehe, yes, well...uh...I'm not taking any of those. 

I'll look at Infernal Healing though, just to make sure.

But flight...energy...not in-concept. She's riding a velociraptor, not a dragon.

_for now_


----------



## Davachido (May 9, 2013)

Good thing about the summoner is you can change all your evolutions between levels. So something to keep in mind [MENTION=78724]81Dagon[/MENTION]: Maps, yay I like maps. Are we going to use the campaign group system or are we just all going to sign into a thread when it goes up?


----------



## 81Dagon (May 9, 2013)

Maps are useful. I plan on continuing to make use of them. 

I'll be going with a thread, I find them easier to organize.


----------



## Shayuri (May 11, 2013)

Still typing background out, but here's the mechanics...enough to get started with. Assume that Vela's doing a delivery to Avarthel...perhaps bringing payment back for some masks she sent out, or bringing information or samples from Qbarran dinosaurs to her.

Equipment done! She's ready to go. Quick and dirty background is that she was really wanting to be a hunter on dinoback, trained hard, then it was discovered she had a gift for magic. But that meant she'd be an apprentice for years and even after that she'd be pretty much just riding fastieths because, y'know, not a hunter or warrior. So she's having an angst-ridden outburst about how she doesn't care about magic, she just wants to do this...and POP. Magic dino appears. Because dinosaurs in the Talenta halfling culture are regarded as spiritual beings, not just animals, this had a heavy taste of taboo on it. 

In the end, Vela went forth to learn more about her magic abilities, and what it all means. Has she simply given form to a spirit-dinosaur? Or is it something else pretending? And what does it mean about her and who she is? She's on a quest for answers! And also to prove herself a capable warrior. I'll flesh it out soon, but I know folks want to get started. 

[sblock=Vela]
Halfling Summoner 5

Str 10 2
Dex 16 5
Con 12 2
Int 10 0
Wis 11 1
Cha 21 10

BAB +3
HP: 33
AC: 17 (10 + 3 dex +1 size + 3 armor)
Fort +4 (+1 base +1 luck +1 con +1 resist)
Ref +6 (+1 base +1 luck +3 dex +1 resist)
Will +6 (+4 base +1 luck +1 resist)

Racial Traits
+2 Dex, +2 Cha, -2 Str
Small Size
Slow (20' speed)
Fearless (+2 vs fear)
Halfling Luck (+1 vs everything)
Ourider (+2 Ride/Handle Animal)
Weapon Familiarity
Keen Senses (+2 perception)
Favored class: Sorceror (+1 skill point/lvl)

Class Traits 
Cantrips
Eidolon
Summon Monster 1-3
Life Link
Bond Senses
Shield Ally

Feats
1 Combat Casting
3 Weapon Finesse
5 Mounted Combat

Traits
- Focused Mind (+2 concentration checks)
- Nomadic (survival is class skill, +1 trait bonus)

Skills 15sp
Handle Animal +11 (1 rank + 5 cha + 2 racial + 3 class)
Knowledge: Nature +4 (1 rank + 3 class)
Perception +5 (3 rank + 2 racial)
Ride +11 (3 rank + 3 dex + 2 racial + 3 class)
Stealth +8 (1 rank + 3 dex + 4 size)
Survival +7 (3 rank + 3 class + 1 trait)
Use Magic Device +11 (3 rank + 5 cha + 3 class)

Spellcasting (Summoner CL 5, base DC 14, concentration +16)
Slots: 1 - 5/5, 2 - 3/3
0 - Acid Splash, Mage Hand, Guidence, Light, Mending, Message
1 - Corrosive Touch, Shield, Grease, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon
2 - Barkskin, Glitterdust, Haste

Equipment
Cash: 100gp

Weapon
Small Shortspear +1, +8, 1d4+1, 20', 2325

Armor
Leather +1, 1175

Gear
Headband of Charisma +2, 4000
Cloak of Resistance +1, 1000
Aegis of Recovery, 1500
Traveler's Anytool, 250
Potions
- Cure Light Wounds x3, 150[/sblock]

[sblock=Eidolon]Kikarten (Kiki for short)
Bipedal Eidolon
Medium Outsider 4

Str 18, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 7, Wis 10, Cha 11
BAB +4
HP 36
AC 19 (10 +2 dex + 6 natural + 1 dodge)
+6 fort, +3 ref, +4 will
Speed 40

Feats
1 Dodge
3 Mobility

Skills 16
Perception +7 4
Stealth +9 4
Acrobatics +9 4
Survival +5 2
Climb +8 1
Swim +8 1

Evolutions 8
Limbs (Arms), free
Limbs (legs), free
Claws (legs), free
Bite, 1
Mount, 1
Tail, 1
Scent, 1
Improved Damage (Claws), 1
Magic Attacks, 1
Limbs (Legs - special; only to increase speed), 2

SQ: Darkvision, Link, Share Spells, Evasion, 
Atks
2 talons +8, 1d6+4; 1 bite +8, 1d6+6[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (May 13, 2013)

Okay, once you get the equipment unfluxed, we should be able to get going. I'll try and get the OCC thread up sometime today so we can get character sheets posted and running.


----------



## Scotley (May 13, 2013)

Cool, I'll write I description of my character tonight and be ready to roll or role as the case may be.


----------



## Universal_narration (May 14, 2013)

Alrighty, I will get a fill in PF character sheet that I'll likely just attach as a pdf or jpg so it's easy to see.


----------



## Davachido (May 14, 2013)

Silly me, wrong account. The above post is from a PbP account I'm using.


----------



## Shayuri (May 14, 2013)

Flux is over. Post updated. You may fire when ready.


----------



## 81Dagon (May 15, 2013)

And the OCC thread is up. Please post your character sheets there so we can get the game running.


----------



## Scotley (May 15, 2013)

Posted!


----------

